# CK is missing, Now found!



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

He got out again. 

Heartbroken at the moment. It's been several hours. I can't think, I feel empty. 

Please send all your thoughts to us and pray he comes home soon. 

We have done all the things, alerted neighbors, reported on Facebook village page, I can't find his microchip details. But I know they are up to date. Been walking up and down shaking treats and calling. It's too dark now tho and surrounded by fields and woods we just can't find him.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh no! I know how hard this is but dont give up! He may still come back to you or be found. Put lots of posters up, especially near local shop and schools etc where lots of people go. We put posters at the entrances to my kids primary school and had lots of support looking for miku. Also try and get the message to local dog walkers as they are invaluable as extra eyes keeping a look out xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Psygon I'm so sorry to read this. I am sending all the positive thoughts I can muster. I can only imagine how distressed you are.

Come on, CK, just wander home like nothing has happened. Enough adventuring.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

You must be worried sick. Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry! Hope he just wanders into the garden as if nothing has happened.
The fact they do go in the garden is good, hopefully easier to locate his home.
Have you put a litter tray outside? I see that mentioned for missing cats.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Lunarags said:


> Oh no! I know how hard this is but dont give up! He may still come back to you or be found. Put lots of posters up, especially near local shop and schools etc where lots of people go. We put posters at the entrances to my kids primary school and had lots of support looking for miku. Also try and get the message to local dog walkers as they are invaluable as extra eyes keeping a look out xxxx


Unfortunately we are a mile from any shops - we have alerted everyone in our local vicinity at the moment (farm, 2 neighbours). Neighbours have a dog so they will look out when walking. Farmer will keep an eye out Tomorrow when he is doing his normal rounds etc. Tomorrow when it is light I will alert anyone we see walking by, but it's not exactly a hive of activity around here :-(


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Arny said:


> So sorry! Hope he just wanders into the garden as if nothing has happened.
> The fact they do go in the garden is good, hopefully easier to locate his home.
> Have you put a litter tray outside? I see that mentioned for missing cats.


Yes I put a litter tray outside. I've also unlocked the cat garden so if he does come back he's not trapped away from the house. We have left all our workshop lights on as well so maybe he can see where we are.

Outside all I can hear are owls and foxes tho


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OMG I don't know what to say .Please come home CK


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

Don't let too much worry and negativity to take you over @Psygon 
As stressful as it is cats are natural born escape artists.
Likely he will be very careful and not far as it is new surrounding.
I guess you checked the bushes from last time?
Fingers crossed CK gets hungry soon and runs back home.

P.S. There must be something in the air tonight! Half an hour ago I asked my son to climb over the bathroom window on the garage roof and bring Milo home.


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope you find him soon please don’t lose hope. On a Facebook rabbit group a lady had lost her rabbit who had ran off, but she found him a week later a mile from her house after he had got stuck in an abandoned farm and couldn’t get out. ❤


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm so sorry, this must be terrifying. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh no , @Psygon i know exactly how you're feeling. Willow got out on Saturday as some friends left, it was around 10:30pm and I couldn't find her anywhere. But she did finally trot down the drive and sat at the front door a couple of hours later wondering what all the fuss was about 

Giving you and CK lots of good vibes from the Willsee household this evening xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no @Psygon . I've had cats go missing and can empathise. Sending lots of supportive vibes. Hope CK returns soon.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I really hope he's home soon too. It's got very cold outside


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh @Psygon!! My heart goes out to you, both of mine have gone galavanting.

I'm sure CK will be knocking the door down to be fed before you know it!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

No ooooo.. He needs to come home.

Fingers crossed he's home soon


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I know you live rural, but have you got a local rescue or a lost and found. We do, it's most active on Facebook but they go out in all hours to find pets. I don't agree with the rescue it's shoddy. However the connecting and finding lost pets is brilliant.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

CK please come home soon x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Only just just seen this thread. Come on CK please please come home to Mum and stop worrying her. Beth you must be frantic, I can't imagine, my heart goes out to you. Everything possible crossed that he is waiting on the doorstep or in the garden tomorrow, none the worse for wear and full of his adventures xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just about to log off for the evening , hoping that tomorrow brings good news that the wanderer has returned xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh god this thread only just came up for me. poor CK and poor you! Cmon CK come home now! Can you sit outside and keep calling him? Could he be shut in somewhere? Gone somewhere to keep warm?? Open some of his food outside too so hopefully he will smell it and come back. Fingers crossed he comes back ASAP. Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

If he was with next door's cat the other day is it worth trying to locate that cat? Trying desperately to think of anything else you could do, but you've comprehensively covered all the recommendations as far as I can see. Such a nightmare. WILLING him to return ASAP.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> If he was with next door's cat the other day is it worth trying to locate that cat? Trying desperately to think of anything else you could do, but you've comprehensively covered all the recommendations as far as I can see. Such a nightmare. WILLING him to return ASAP.


When we were shouting for CK topsy came to see us, but no CK with her. On our cameras we can see that this time he had a run in with their other cat Pearl. But he seemed to win that standoff and Pearl went home.

Husband has just been going through all our footage, it's looking increasing likely that he got out the cat garden. Just not sure how. We can't see him going towards our utility room which is how we thought he got out last time. He goes into the garden and that at the moment is the last time our cameras see him inside the house.

Oh and our neighbors let us have a poke around in their large garage... As apparently some local cats go in there, but no sign of him.

As sad as it makes me I think we will have to just see what the morning brings.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Fingers firmly crossed


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2021)

Paws crossed the morning brings good news ☘


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, as it’s now getting light, I’m hoping more than anything that CK is just going to toddle home for his breakfast. Come on little boy, home to your family, spit spot. 

Sending love B xx


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I’ve only just seen this thread and I’m really hoping morning brings some good news. Come on CK, come home! Crossing everything and sending all the good vibes xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Are any of the other tonks harness and lead trained @Psygon?

When Nora went galavanting, Arthur was out in the garden and was looking at her in the bushes before I knew where she was. There's is a path at the bottom of the garden, but it's about 5' lower, so he was staring in a fixed spot. Whenever I lost sight of her I looked up to his line of sight.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paws crossed CK is home now safe and well x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Logged in hoping for good news.
Come on CK, that's enough adventure. Time to show up and stop worrying us all!
Sending more PF vibes your way @Psygon . Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Fingers and paws crossed here too X


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Missed this last night as I logged off early - I am so hoping that CK has turned up this morning asking for his breakfast as if nothing has happened.
Please come home lovely boy and stop worrying your Mama.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Unfortunately the morning doesn't bring happy news yet. Been out since first light and no sign of him.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh no, how worrying for you  I have everything crossed that he will be home soon for some food xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just seen this, what an awful worry. I do hope there will be good news soon or he comes home on his own. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Liked your post @Psygon to acknowledge I read and still routing for CK return.

Local radio station contact them if you haven't already ours do a lost and found and people moving to work may have spotted him. He's a tonk so unusual to many who are used to seeing moggies around.

Fingers and paws all still firmly crossed for a safe return


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear no sign of him. Is there another Tonk that he absolutely adores who you could put in a carrier and take with you outside the house so he might feel more secure to come home if he's hiding somewhere?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

My heart sank when I read this thread title 

You probably know all this, but there is a list of places to post information on here How to Find a Missing or Lost Cat - Help & Advice. What to do if you have Found a Stray Cat. - Cat Chat

Come on CK, time to come home.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OMGOODNESS I have only seen this, I feel sick for you x


Libby did this to me years ago


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve just heard he’s missing and logged on to say I am sending positive thoughts that he returns safely ASAP. It’s just my worst fear that they escape. If he has done this before and encountered other cats he may well be staking out their homes.

When he did it last time did he come home if his own accord or did you have to find him? 

Maybe sitting close to where he was last time with some food (rather than calling for him) might work. I lost Grace in the garden the other day and she wouldn’t come because I think she panicked and thought something was wrong when I was frantically calling her. 

Have you called the local vets in case he gets handed in (just in case they can’t find his chip - sometimes they migrate). 

Willing everything to get him home quickly and safely.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Keep checking back for any updates. Come on CK, get home, enough already.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

W registered him missing with petlog this morning. 

We have put some posters up near our house, by the farm, in the village and on the main road that there is a small possibility he could get to. 

We still need to go and put flyers thru the doors and speak to neighbours between us and village. 

Local vet informed with a description. 

Box outside with his bed, his favourite one of my jumpers and a cat nip toy in (under an awning so hopefully protected).

It feels hopeless if I am honest. There are just so so many places he could run and get lost to. If something has happened so many badgers and foxes and other scavengers. 

We are sat outside near where our camera saw him, but other than getting a good view of the birds there is nothing.

I feel so lost.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

One of my ferrets went missing for three nights but he came back home.

Don’t lose hope!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Psygon I wish I could help. I can imagine how difficult it is or where to start as you live in the countryside, the options are endless.
To put your mind at rest, the badgers and foxes will leave CK alone, he is a threat they are not prepared to take on. X

It really is a case of knocking every door and looking in every shed you can. You have covered everything else.

When Libby disappeared for over 24 hours I was frantic, she came back early hours of the morning, I slept on the kitchen floor with the windows wide open. She just appeared. I have no idea where she was.

praying and sending every possible vibe that CK gets home real soon xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just popped by hoping he was home.  He may be holed up somewhere close by as he's not used to being out. I do hope you get news soon.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh god, I just read this and my heart goes out to you. Sending lots of positive thoughts that he's not too far away and finds his way home asap.
I can't think of anything to add to what's already been suggested, but maybe explain to anyone you speak to that he will probably be scared and well hidden, so to be calm in their approach.
Can you post on General and Dogs too to get as much exposure as poss?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Just logged on briefly at motorway service station on way to holiday. My heart sank when saw this. Come on, CK - get your butt home!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wish I could help too. If he's had a fright he might be hiding till he feels confident enough to dash home. X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been outside with jammy sat in her rucksack shouting her little head off for the last 20 minutes. Really hoped that would make him appear ...

Is this a good idea? Bringing another tonk to shout so he can hear them?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you got a local Cats Protection you could let know as well Beth because a lot of people do contact them if they find a lost cat.

I think having Jammy shouting is a good idea.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think that’s a good idea to try. 

However just had another thought if there are woods near you. He could be stuck up a tree maybe. If you had a look you might hear him shout from above.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes the more familiar noises the better, also sprinkle dirty cat litter all around the parameter of your garden


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Asking to go in the neighbours back gardens and to open sheds and garages is a must - see if they will do it while you are there (as he may not come out for them). 

Having been missing for this amount of time makes me think he’s stuck somewhere


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Another thought, now the harvesting is done, the mice are ridiculous, he could be in a filed hunting. Do you have binoculars?

agreed with @huckybuck i think he is stuck somewhere


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yes it might help having Jammy yelling. I was just going to post again and suggest if you have a tape recording of the other tonks you could play out and about, it might give him confidence if he hears it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We only have two neighbours, with both of them we have looked in their garages, greenhouses and sheds.

A little way from us is a place known as the hall, they have more outhouses and we've not been there yet. They have peacocks and very yappy dogs and I don't know if ck would go there.

in the other direction we have a farm, and we had a vague look in some of the animal shelters etc, but we could go back and have another look.

how far do you think he might go?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I would definitely check the Hall, if he's been spooked there if they have animals, he may be hiding somewhere.

I so feel for you, I wish we could all help xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Another thought, now the harvesting is done, the mice are ridiculous, he could be in a filed hunting. Do you have binoculars?
> 
> agreed with @huckybuck i think he is stuck somewhere


When Darcy and waffles are hunting shrews CK doesn't join in, he only shows interest once they have caught them and brought them inside. I guess being outside he may totally change behavior tho.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Near to tears reading this, everyone’s worst nightmare  Everything crossed you find him soon xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s a needle in a hay stack, like my place. So the only track is your place to the Hall! Cats normally avoid traffic areas.

I don’t think neutered cats go as far as we think, I say look in the woods and surrounding fields. X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Been outside with jammy sat in her rucksack shouting her little head off for the last 20 minutes. Really hoped that would make him appear ...
> 
> Is this a good idea? Bringing another tonk to shout so he can hear them?


Yes! It'll certainly help if he's within earshot.
Topping up the vibes. Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a good idea to have another Tonk calling for him too. Such a pity we can GPS them on their microchips.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When I watched the horizon programme most cats stayed fairly local (within 3/4 mile of home) although one or two did get up to 2 1/2. 

My instinct is saying check the woods as that looks a playground/hunting ground for cats. Also wherever he went the last time he went off. 

Is he friendly with strangers? If so then you may need to approach the houses in the villages that are closest in proximity. And the golf course.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I keep coming back to check this thread - each time I get a notification I'm hoping it's to say that he's back home and wondering what all the fuss is about !



Psygon said:


> how far do you think he might go?


Looking at your map I think the most likely areas are the woods or the hall as they look to have overgrown areas that would be of most interest to a cat; but cats have been known to travel up to 5 miles, more if whilst they are trying to get home they get spooked and head off in the wrong direction. I think your next action should be to head off to the hall and have a good search there, hopefully the people there will be sympathetic and let you search all the outhouses ?

Is CK a very friendly boy ? Would he let someone pick him up and take him home with them ? If someone has found him it's pretty obvious from his condition that he's not a stray and is a well loved pet. If that's the case then I would hope that they would contact the nearest vet to check for a microchip.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> When I watched the horizon programme most cats stayed fairly local (within 3/4 mile of home) although one or two did get up to 2 1/2.


I agree. When I put a tracker on Jasper when she used to go out, she used to spend the whole night doing loops out from the house and coming back. Then setting off in a different direction and doing another loop. She covered a lot of distance, but was never very often more than about half a mile away.

It does feel like he could be stuck in somewhere.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Those asking about if he is friendly... Yes, but I dont know what he would be like outside the house. He doesnt run up to strangers in the house until they have been here a bit 

We have been to the hall and spoken to 2 of the people that live there. Given a leaflet etc and had a bit of a look in the main outbuilding.

We are now seeking permission from the land owner to go in the woods.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> That's a needle in a hay stack, like my place. So the only track is your place to the Hall! Cats normally avoid traffic areas.
> 
> I don't think neutered cats go as far as we think, I say look in the woods and surrounding fields. X


Our road on a Sunday may have 1 or 2 cars down it all day, it's pretty quiet and doesn't feel like a traffic area. So he may have stuck to the road.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good @Psygon

I ha e just worked out the scale of your place via a map, look in woods and that small triangle field behind it xxxxxx

take smelly tuna with you and leave dots all way from house xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> When I watched the horizon programme most cats stayed fairly local (within 3/4 mile of home) although one or two did get up to 2 1/2.


As I recall those were cats that were used to free roaming and knew the local area well - if I recall correctly CK isn't an "outdoor" cat and hasn't been outside of his own garden until very recently when he decided to "escape" and meet up with one of the neighbour's cats.

Oh please find your way home soon CK we are all so worried about you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Up a tree is a good shout. Our friend's BSH was stuck up a tree for days really close to her house, she had no idea he was there.

Sending, "come home now please" vibes to CK. I'm so sad for you and hubby and the Tonks @Psygon  Come on Jammy, shout louder and tell your brother to get his butt home right this minute!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have permission to go in the woods. Husband making some lunch before we go, neither of us eaten since yesterday morning. 

Keep thinking those positive thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2021)

Take a treat packet and shake it about if that is something he normally comes for. Whistle or sing a little song. Something also for him to hear your voice and direct him as well as is name.
Good luck ☘


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Just seen this, keeping everything crossed you find him/he comes home today.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I never pray. I'm praying now. Come on CK, show yourself.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Come on CK your mummy and Daddy are worried… if you hear them make your way and make yourself heard!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just logged back in and had hoped to see that the wanderer had returned.I have no advice to offer but will be keeping everything crossed that CK is found soon .
Lots of positive vibes heading your way x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen this. You must be beside yourself. 

Adding to the "Come Home Safely CK" vibes.


----------



## blackislegirl (Mar 12, 2021)

I agree it sounds like he is stuck or hiding somewhere. I have lost cats four times in the last 25 years, cats who always came home for dinner until they didn't.

Each time, I got the cat back. Each time, the cat concerned had got into a neighbour's house (3 different houses, one cat) or garage (once, his sister). Each time, the people concerned were either away (twice) or were certain that no cat could have been in their house. My Burmese boy spent two nights in a downstairs flat, the second night of which the owner had actually come back from his trip away. My boy was hiding under an armchair and didn't move or make a sound till the second morning. So make sure your neighbours know your cats is missing, have your phone number in case they hear a strange sound, and ask if they will let you search their house. I will always remember the look on one couple's face when I extracted my boy from under a bed in their guest bedroom!

I so hope your wandering cat turns up very soon.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got back in, checking for news.

@Psygon keep ringing the vets in your area, someone might have picked him up, no harm refreshing the receptionist memories.

I picked up a lost tiny dog the other day, I knocked on several doors in the area where I found the dog, which took an hour, then I took him to the vets. Chip scanned and returned to owner!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck, hope your search is fruitful. Come on CK, there's nothing out there as good and safe as your home xx


----------



## KittyNat (Jan 16, 2019)

One of my cats got stuck in our neighbour's garage. The problem was, every time we went out and called for her - she went quiet because she was listening to us.
It wasn't until I went out last thing at night when everything was quiet, that we heard her meowing.
Sending positive vibes that you will find CK soon x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish you luck. Just to encourage you; one of mine went missing, obviously got scared but emerged after four/five days really close to home (I could see him out of the window!). I reckon it takes a few days to get hungry enough to muster up the courage to emerge if they are hiding. Gatsby had been in a scrap, his nose and eye were scratched which is why I imagine he must have been hiding - although he didn't go out much, certainly he knew where the cat flap was and what it was for but didn't want to use it (I had to pick him up and carry him into the house, the great wuss). Don't give up, keep trying after dark when it's quiet. XX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> We only have two neighbours, with both of them we have looked in their garages, greenhouses and sheds.
> 
> A little way from us is a place known as the hall, they have more outhouses and we've not been there yet. They have peacocks and very yappy dogs and I don't know if ck would go there.
> 
> ...


I saw a prog where cats can travel up to 7 miles radius. So I would break down the areas and search as much as is humanly possible bless you. I am sending positive vibes that CK wanders home himself! And they always try to come home when it's dark and quiet so maybe sit outside when it gets dark and take turns thro the night.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only just seen this 
I think it must be the worst nightmare of indoor cat owners and I just hope that CK is back home with you soon.
Taking one of the other Tonks is a good idea - I've done that years ago when one of mine liked to escape.
Thinking of you and sending positive wishes for CK's safe return xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Great taking Jammy in her back pack. I'd even take thing that would encourage her to shout too, toys and treats.

I hope CK shows up safely soon @Psygon.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have been through the woods, it's got fairly windy so it is incredibly hard to hear anything. I'm normally really good at hearing even the faintest sounds that are out of place but the woods are unfamiliar and the sound of the wind in the trees just covered any noises. I sat for a time just calling and shaking treats (and meowing!). But no sign of him. We looked up the trees as well but no sign. I did see a buzzard up close for the first time ever, under normal circumstances I would have been super pleased but it just made me sadder. 

Back home, the other 4 are very quiet. Although Ted is glued to my front.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> I saw a prog where cats can travel up to 7 miles radius. So I would break down the areas and search as much as is humanly possible bless you. I am sending positive vibes that CK wanders home himself! And they always try to come home when it's dark and quiet so maybe sit outside when it gets dark and take turns thro the night.


Yes am planning on doing that. Really hope he comes home tonight


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Flipping heck,

well I can only go on my experience when Libby did a runner, we searched non stop.

She came home when it was dark and quiet, I slept down stairs with windows open even though I froze. She just popped back in through the window as if nothing had happened.


Preying he gets home soon x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah we are searching as non stop as we can. Husband is out now and I am manning the cameras


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, so sorry….
Hope will be found soon…
Take the contents of their litter tray and leave in the garden and on doorstep…

Go round all neighbours and beg to check any garages, sheds, cellars…
He can be near.
We once sent our friends who lost hope to search once again and their cat was in communal underground parking!!!
Unharmed.

He might have easily got locked up somewhere!!!
Basement, garage, shed , greenhouse etc…
Post on all social media groups locally..
Any Facebook Lost and Found groups and any chat groups.
We found friends’ parrot this way my own Garfield was returned home before we even knew he was out!!!
Bring his photo to the local police station and post at vets.
At any local shops, pubs, bars, petrol stations, parks, pharmacies, post office, near schools etc…bus stops….pet shops!!!

Local church too and even ask the vicar if they could ask after the mass? 
Put the candle for St Antony of Padua.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So hoping you'd found the naughty adventurer by now. Keeping you in my thoughts.

When my friend's cat went missing years ago (chased by a dog), we went leafleting neighborhood houses and calling him. She eventually found him in the early hours of the morning; she went out calling and heard his answering cry. So certainly worth taking it in shifts to be out in the dead of night calling and listening for an answering cry.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Keep checking back for any news. You are doing everything possible. Sending all good vibes and support xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hurry up CK come home. 

Sending more homing vibes. 

I really wish I was reading a nice update, just like others I keep checking in


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I keep checking in for any updates, sorry you've not had any luck yet. Hopefully tonight with you being so rural you'll be able to hear him if he is stuck somewhere and meowing nearby. Topping up the good vibes and wishing we could all come out searching with you to bring him home. Sending so much love to you all xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We're off to search out neighbours outbuildings again this evening.

Been reading this https://www.missinganimalresponse.com/lost-pet-tips/dirty-kitty-litter-a-questionable-cause-fallacy/ and really really hoping it's true and that he could be hidden in their garage. It's absolutely vast and full of lots of things offering plenty of hiding spots. We're waiting till it's quieter tho to go and look.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

By the way I am sorry am not replying to everyone's comments I am reading them all and it means so much that everyone is so worried about our little super tonk.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Psygon said:


> We're off to search out neighbours outbuildings again this evening.
> 
> Been reading this https://www.missinganimalresponse.com/lost-pet-tips/dirty-kitty-litter-a-questionable-cause-fallacy/ and really really hoping it's true and that he could be hidden in their garage. It's absolutely vast and full of lots of things offering plenty of hiding spots. We're waiting till it's quieter tho to go and look.


That's a really interesting read and some valid points too. With cats being so territorial and feeling comfortable in their own environments, it does sound as though CK is probably closer by than you think and is just a bit too spooked to come out at the moment. From your pictures of the Tonks, they certainly like small spaces so he's most likely holed up somewhere small and safe.

I notice in the article they mention wildlife cameras, do you have any? Might be worth one up to see if it captures anything.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It's more likely he will come out of hiding once it gets dark and quieter.
Topping up the vibes and keeping everything crossed for an early sighting this evening. ((Hugs))


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2021)

I was hoping the woods would be the answer.

I am not a country person but wonder if it may be a good idea to ask the local landowners, if they or anyone else uses their land to trap small animals. Maybe they could check the traps. I think most traps these days are supposed to be humane live traps.

Still keeping paws crossed.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bethanjane22 said:


> That's a really interesting read and some valid points too. With cats being so territorial and feeling comfortable in their own environments, it does sound as though CK is probably closer by than you think and is just a bit too spooked to come out at the moment. From your pictures of the Tonks, they certainly like small spaces so he's most likely holed up somewhere small and safe.
> 
> I notice in the article they mention wildlife cameras, do you have any? Might be worth one up to see if it captures anything.


Yes we have several that we are going to place out - batteries are currently charging. We also have 3 camera covering the front of our house, 1 covering the door to the cat run and then we can have the wildlife camera as extras. Our fixed cameras send us an alert when they spot something so theoretically it should catch CK if he's not moving too fast.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

J. Dawson said:


> I was hoping the woods would be the answer.
> 
> I am not a country person but wonder if it may be a good idea to ask the local landowners, if they or anyone else uses their land to trap small animals. Maybe they could check the traps. I think most traps these days are supposed to be humane live traps.
> 
> Still keeping paws crossed.


So we spoke quite a bit to the local landowner as he is the farmer. He is very wildlife conscious and doesn't allow anyone on his land and hates poachers (that's why we had to ask for permission to go into the wood, didnt want to get mistaken for a trespasser heh).

The only person he has allowed to place traps is a local grey squirrel controller (we are on the edge of red squirrel territory). I have messaged the person who does that but right now he is not trapping in our area - so there should be no traps out. However he at least has CKs details now should he come out our way over the next few days. He knows the woods well.

I have also been offered the use of a trap from a lady nearby after I posted up on a lost cat Facebook group - so hopefully we will have that tomorrow to add to our arsenal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2021)

That's good, it seems you have all bases covered. 
Topping up the vibes that someone spots him soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Eat some dinner and get out again in the dusk, Psygon, when hopefully CK will decide he wants to pop out to find a mouse or six to hunt. 

Bless Ted for sticking to you  Still obviously have paws and fingers and toes crossed here xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Let's hope he comes out again once its getting darker and quiet then I think you have more chance of seeing him.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Let's hope he comes out again once its getting darker and quiet then I think you have more chance of seeing him.


Absolutely, sometimes the reflection of a torch in their eyes is the best way to find them if they don't want to come out.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just read that article, very interesting.

Good luck with outbuildings! Gentle gentle might be the way to go.


Everything crossed here xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's seems the wrong time for photo sharing. But I took some pictures in the wood.

It's hard to believe such large buildings are hidden away under the canopy. And so many nooks and crannies for a little CK to hide.



























Maybe gives an idea of the scale of the search.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh @Psygon how awful for you. Sending hugs and prayers. If I was closer I'd come and help you search.

CK may be stuck in a shed or garage some where. I managed to shut poor Jinxy in my own garage once overnight - I even went round the neighbourhood calling him but didn't realise where he was until the next morning.

Hope he returns soon.

Xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Just to say a Persian cat went wandering in our village and was found several days later hiding under a Bush in the woods so worth checking under bushes as well as up trees!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2021)

I am thinking similar to @popcornsmum

Looking at your map again, I was wondering about hedgerows. If he got out the garden are there any hedgerows or possible abandoned burrows? Somewhere he may have taken shelter that is close to your garden but not as obvious space as a garage or shed.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fabulous wood @Psygon, worth another visit WHEN Ck is home safely. X

I was thinking earlier about when Loulou used to go on a disappearing act, I could never find her day time or the first night, but dusk and early hours she would return OR found, normally quite close to home.

If you don't find him early evening, can you leave the front or back door open? My thinking is the smell of your home might invite him back! Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only just seen this @Psygon. I hope you find CK soon. Looking at the map you put on here, that's quite an area for him to explore. Fingers and paws crossed here you find your boy soon, and he is soon snuggled up on your lap. 
Viv xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Fabulous wood @Psygon, worth another visit WHEN Ck is home safely. X
> 
> I was thinking earlier about when Loulou used to go on a disappearing act, I could never find her day time or the first night, but dusk and early hours she would return OR found, normally quite close to home.
> 
> If you don't find him early evening, can you leave the front or back door open? My thinking is the smell of your home might invite him back! Xx


I've got the back door open now (the one that goes into the cat run and cat garden). It's challenging to keep the other guys away as we've not let them out all day now and jammy is a bit upset at that. But if he's out there and he comes to the door he will find it open. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done re door, with all my heart I hope it works @Psygon xxxx

The others can sense your distress xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to admit I am feeling so overwhelmed by this all. I keep thinking what happens if he doesn't come back? I know I shouldn't but my mind keeps wandering there. 

I have a few people getting in touch offering to help look for him - some from village, others just from tonk Facebook groups. I'm not totally sure it will help if he is just hunkering down somewhere all scared but it's amazing that so many local people are offering.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in and catching up. I really hoped he would have been home by now.

Come home, CK. We’re all worried about you and mummy and daddy must be beside themselves: Come home.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Come on CK, we're all rooting for you to find your way home.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I’m rarely about these days but wanted to show support. I once lost one of my cats for 2 days. She had climbed a tree and could not get back down. 

Hoping CK will stroll in wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder if you recorded meows of your Tonks and played it and then listened if he responded?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

One of our old cats went missing and we went round to all the neighbours to ask them to check their garages and sheds and gardens. They all did as we asked (we watched them do it) but no sign of her. We were getting pretty desperate (as she'd been gone for 2 days) so we went round again and this time asked if they would leave their sheds and garages open...we felt that she had to be trapped somewhere but might have been too scared to venture out whilst people were around. An hour later she came home. She had been in next door's garage as they saw her creep out from their window. 

Thinking if he's not very far as the article suggests...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

One of our neighbours has left the garage open, the other has left two store sheds open but the garage is locked (they have had things stolen previously). But the locked garage has some ways ins and out that cats use so hopefully if he heard us earlier he may be able to get out. They have said we can come and look again tomorrow too. We can move one of our cameras to the garage tomorrow too. 

Neighbours were also pretty good about us putting a trap out as we may catch their cats, but they seemed ok with that... 

Not sure what to put in the trap, CK doesn't like tuna all that much or sardines or roast chicken. Will normal cat food work in a cat trap?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> One of our neighbours has left the garage open, the other has left two store sheds open but the garage is locked (they have had things stolen previously). But the locked garage has some ways ins and out that cats use so hopefully if he heard us earlier he may be able to get out. They have said we can come and look again tomorrow too. We can move one of our cameras to the garage tomorrow too.
> 
> Neighbours were also pretty good about us putting a trap out as we may catch their cats, but they seemed ok with that...
> 
> Not sure what to put in the trap, CK doesn't like tuna all that much or sardines or roast chicken. Will normal cat food work in a cat trap?


He will be very hungry I can imagine?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Does he like ham? That’s the only thing I caught my stray with x


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Psygon said:


> One of our neighbours has left the garage open, the other has left two store sheds open but the garage is locked (they have had things stolen previously). But the locked garage has some ways ins and out that cats use so hopefully if he heard us earlier he may be able to get out. They have said we can come and look again tomorrow too. We can move one of our cameras to the garage tomorrow too.
> 
> Neighbours were also pretty good about us putting a trap out as we may catch their cats, but they seemed ok with that...
> 
> Not sure what to put in the trap, CK doesn't like tuna all that much or sardines or roast chicken. Will normal cat food work in a cat trap?


What about Dreamies? They're pretty smelly!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

He doesn't like ham either! In fact the only food he ever tries to steal is crisps! 

Dreamies we have and thrive treats maybe?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Psygon said:


> He doesn't like ham either! In fact the only food he ever tries to steal is crisps!
> 
> Dreamies we have and thrive treats maybe?


Go for it! I'd even be tempted to put a few crisps in too!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually he always tries to lick the grill pan when we have bacon. Which is actually still out from Sunday bacon sandwiches (I was mid way through my Sunday house clean when realissed he wasn't around. The dishwasher is still half filling, the hoover still in the middle of the living room floor..). Wonder if that would be a good tempting smell for him...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Meanwhile I pray… please St Gertrude look after this kitty, CK and guide him home where he belongs.
Amen


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Definitely - I know dogs get obsessed with leftover bacon fat in pans and our cats seem very interested too, so it might do the trick.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just looking in to see if CK has come home. I hope he is safely back home by the morning. 
Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes 100% bacon crisps what ever he likes, do it, x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolutely, whatever he tries to pinch from you, in that trap. 

Oh CK  Please come home to your family. I can't stand it for you B  

All positive thoughts heading northwards.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I've just seen this on a fb post for another missing cat.
Have you marked him as lost with the chip company? If he gets picked up and scanned it should flag.

Really hope you don't have to wait much longer for his return.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Husband been out looking. The food in neighbours garage was gone, but was just the neighbours cats  he was very deflated after that, we both hoped it was him.

@Arny - yep logged with petlog which is who his microchip is registered with.

Also totally meant to comemnt on this picture.

Shaded area is where we searched today. Also added a note on last known location and the direction we think he went.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Another one sending vibes here.
Our black cat went missng for 3 days, the 3rd night he staggered through the cat-flap looking very bedraggled with an injured eye but made a full recovery. He didn't leave the garden after that.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Will be praying for his safe return and hoping for good news by morning xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Lots of Willsee household vibes being sent again this evening xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So hoping that he is back by the morning xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another worried member sending lots of positivity that the morning brings some good news.x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I’m back checking this thread every half hour. Hope he’s back before morning.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

2:37 am, forever the insomniac and first thing I do is come here for news

CK get home now please. You are too loved by everyone to go missing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> 2:37 am, forever the insomniac and first thing I do is come here for news
> 
> CK get home now please. You are too loved by everyone to go missing.


Me too, where have you got to sweetheart ? Please find your way home (I have enough grey hairs already !)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Me too, where have you got to sweetheart ? Please find your way home (I have enough grey hairs already !)


Not to go off topic too much, I don't think I can go much greyer! Don't know if that greyer is a word, but you know what I mean. Stopped dying my hair due to first lockdown


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've missed a few days and as I couldn't sleep (I'm in company it seems!) I checked in.... I'm so sorry to find this thread, truly hope CK is home safe and sound very soon xx Sending lots of positive "return to base" vibes x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I've missed a few days and as I couldn't sleep (I'm in company it seems!) I checked in.... I'm so sorry to find this thread, truly hope CK is home safe and sound very soon xx Sending lots of positive "return to base" vibes x


Insomniacs unite to send homing vibes for CK


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Insomniacs unite to send homing vibes for CK


Yes we absolutely do....


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Come on CK, get home now. This is too worrisome for us all


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to top up the vibes x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Please please please let there be good news this morning xx


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Popping in to top up the come home vibes!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

C'mon CK, it is most definitely home time now!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to report that there is no news this morning 

I just don't understand where my little man can be. Am so worried about him.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Psygon said:


> I'm sorry to report that there is no news this morning
> 
> I just don't understand where my little man can be. Am so worried about him.


Oh goodness.

Is it worth seeing if anyone has a drone with thermal imaging on it?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

LeArthur said:


> Oh goodness.
> 
> Is it worth seeing if anyone has a drone with thermal imaging on it?


Some lost dog groups have access to them. I think Canine Capture is one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh CK  where can you be, little man? Sending love and more positive thoughts. Come on now, pop out from wherever you’re hiding and just stroll home like you’ve never been away xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I'm sorry to report that there is no news this morning
> 
> I just don't understand where my little man can be. Am so worried about him.


 no words but hugs to you. I can only imagine what it's like.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So hoping for good news
Topping up the please get home vibes.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Psygon, have you thought of using an organisation like Animal Search? My friend used them when her cat went missing. Not cheap but worth it if it gets a lost pet back when all else fails.

Animal Search | The UKs largest missing pet organisation (animalsearchuk.co.uk)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear your fellow is not found. 
Animal Search looks worth a try.
I would consider the local people who offered to help as well.
If you think he would hide from other searchers, maybe ask they not call for him but look under hedgerows, hidey holes etc.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been reading back @Psygon and I keep thinking on the garage that your neighbour doesn't want to leave unlocked. I think that's such a good place for him to be hidden, there will be so many hiding places but will maybe only want to come out in his own time. Can you or hubby come and just sit quietly with a view of the door if it's left open by the owner? It might be for hours and hours but if your were actually there, your neighbour would hopefully allow it to be unlocked and CK might smell you?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree, try a drone or animal Search. Have you checked with all your vets incase, just thinking sometimes chips don’t work! Xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Please don't despair Beth. If you have any trust in the link that was posted about lost cats, then take heart in what she said about the length of time it can take for them to come home. Don't think of it as another day without finding him but another day closer to when he chooses to come home.
If I remember correctly, Emma said she wedged the ham firmly in the trap so the cat really had to work to get it. Maybe if you do that CK would be heard.
I don't think what food you put out makes much difference to a hungry cat. Does he like salmon?
Wishing with all my heart he returns home today. I'll be thinking of you ((hugs)).


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Come on CK, it's about time you came home to tell the other tonks all about your adventure! Plus there are a lot of humans now worried about you. Sending lots of love to your mum and dad xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just checking in and sending more good thoughts and hugs. Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No words, just hugs xxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I've tried to register with animal search but it's not working, I will try again later or contact them. It won't let me register my postcode so will see if I can resolve that.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been reading back @Psygon and I keep thinking on the garage that your neighbour doesn't want to leave unlocked. I think that's such a good place for him to be hidden, there will be so many hiding places but will maybe only want to come out in his own time. Can you or hubby come and just sit quietly with a view of the door if it's left open by the owner? It might be for hours and hours but if your were actually there, your neighbour would hopefully allow it to be unlocked and CK might smell you?


We are covering the garage in trail cameras next. I think they probably would let us sit there.

We want to go back to the hall today.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Was hoping for better news this morning

https://thepetdetectives.com/our_services/Missing_Lost_and_Stolen_Cats


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

There's also this site who send an alert to people's Facebook pages in your locality.

Again, not cheap, but might be worth it.

Missing Cat? AMBER-Alert for Cats - CAT-FINDER


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

.........still watching and hoping for some good news x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> I've tried to register with animal search but it's not working, I will try again later, or contact them.* It won't let me register my postcode so will see if I can resolve that.*


*

*
Oh the joys of rural living!

He is hiding somewhere, hunger has to kick in soon! X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> There's also this site who send an alert to people's Facebook pages in your locality.
> 
> Again, not cheap, but might be worth it.
> 
> Missing Cat? AMBER-Alert for Cats - CAT-FINDER


I looked at this yesterday and it said based on my postcode it would alert 32000 people and showed me the radius and told me the price.

I sort of didn't believe it because the radius was totally covering fields full of cows. It barely covered any residential areas.

I will have a look again tho, as it's definitely worth considering all options!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> Was hoping for better news this morning
> 
> https://thepetdetectives.com/our_services/Missing_Lost_and_Stolen_Cats


I also looked at these yesterday.

I do think a thermal camera could be helpful in our search.

Husband has spoken to neighbors they are showing us where keys are for garage and we can come and go as needed. He is just off to set up a trail camera there


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Was hoping for better news.

Come on CK. Come home. 

I don't even have cats, and even I'm near tears now.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Sending homing vibes!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's just started raining. I'm slightly hopeful that if he is hunkered down outside that rain may make him move.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Checking in. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes rain might shift him, or he is in the barn! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you registered him on here

Missing Cats search the UK for missing cats (nationalpetregister.org)

Also, do you think he would be inquisitive enough to get into a van or something?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I do think he’s most likely to be hunkered down somewhere close. As an indoor cat, I would imagine he’d be a bit hesitant outdoors (only going by mine here and thinking how they react around anything new)


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending more come home vibes your way. Big hugs for you. 
Viv xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Checking in!

More vibes for coming home


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Have you registered him on here
> 
> Missing Cats search the UK for missing cats (nationalpetregister.org)
> 
> Also, do you think he would be inquisitive enough to get into a van or something?


I've just done that - thank you for the link.

I guess he might be, but certainly here on Sunday we only had one delivery that I can recall. My husband met him at the top of the drive to collect the parcel, so don't know if CK could have got in unnoticed with him there :/

We dont think the neighbours had any deliveries. But I can track back on cameras and see possibly (one of our cameras vaguely catches their drive as well).

Husband is outside, hands and knees searching through all the bushes and overgrowth in garden now. It's not an easy task... it's wild and overgrown, but maybe he will find something.

I feel a bit useless, inside registering CK on various lost pet databases


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Here he is, on the rolecall of all the missing tonkinese https://www.nationalpetregister.org/mp.php?pt=Cat&pb=Tonkinese     

I remember when Linus went missing - he is the cat lost on 6 Aug 2016 - his owner died never knowing if Linus was found or not


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This is so heartbreaking. I'm finding myself trawling websites just in case he has been posted by someone else somewhere....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Psygon  CK you need to stop messing about now and get your bum home! 

You are most definitely not useless, thank goodness we have all this technology now at our disposal. 

Paws and fingers crossed and if my praying to St Anthony will help, I’ll give anything a go. Big loves xx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Beth, if you're on Facebook have you put a post up on there? If so, if you gave us the link we could all share too? Just an idea, in case he has gone further afield.

Sending more positive thoughts and vibes xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beth it’s good one of you are inside just incase he appears, you are doing everything you possibly can my lovely. Xx


Keep ringing the vets and ring the shops locally and ask then to ask their customers x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Here he is, on the rolecall of all the missing tonkinese https://www.nationalpetregister.org/mp.php?pt=Cat&pb=Tonkinese
> 
> I remember when Linus went missing - he is the cat lost on 6 Aug 2016 - his owner died never knowing if Linus was found or not


I've dropped the link on my Twitter feed and asked folks to retweet. I don't have many followers, but a couple of them do have quite a few, so might get it out there.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

You’re doing everything you can Beth, the more exposure the more likely it is someone will recognise him if they happen to see him somewhere nearby.

I’ve been checking through Facebook groups in your area just in case. Wish there was more we could do to help find the little man xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I have only just caught up with your thread and I am so sorry that CK is missing. I can imagine how you are feeling as one of mine was missing for seven hours yesterday and I was absolutely beside myself. Keeping everything crossed that your gorgeous boy will be home soon xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jojomomo said:


> Beth, if you're on Facebook have you put a post up on there? If so, if you gave us the link we could all share too? Just an idea, in case he has gone further afield.
> 
> Sending more positive thoughts and vibes xxx


I am on Facebook

This is me:
https://www.facebook.com/befth

This is a public post on one of the lost cats groups:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/714227718587518/permalink/4830127643664151/


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

For those that are looking for him online on Facebook etc. Thank you thank you thank you!

All the extra eyes may just help.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Are there any rambling clubs or suchlike that use the area? Maybe you could ask them to keep a lookout for him. I don't know your area but if there are any streams what about fishermen, canoe clubs. Local conservationists who may be helpful. Gamekeepers! Are people allowed to camp nearby? Postmen and other delivery drivers. Groundsmen? *ANYONE *who might have reason to visit the area!
Topping up all the positive thoughts xx.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beth, go back to the beginning, he definitely went into your garden? Your cameras haven’t picked him leaving your garden?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you added CK to your community site

https://heddon.parish-council.com/links

https://www.inyourarea.co.uk/areas-we-cover/England/Northumberland/Heddon-on-the-Wall

https://www.getvolunteering.co.uk/places/northumberland/heddon-on-the-wall


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are great ideas @Cully.

Shared on Twitter and FB, Beth.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I will ask Denise as well from Lazydays....she's in that part of the world
Come on CK we need you home with Mummy xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent link to my friend in New Castle


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We've had Darcy out for about an hour. She wandered all over and was fabulous at shouting and shouting and shouting. No sign of CK but I am hopeful hearing her may help. Obviously we didn't go too far because I don't want to stress Darcy out either but we had a good wander up our road, she shouted almost the whole time. She also met a walker and thought he was fabulous. I guess the good thing about that is he will hopefully remember our story about the missing cat and if he sees something may remember us. I've seen him walking around here before so think comes along fairly regularly.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Beth, go back to the beginning, he definitely went into your garden? Your cameras haven't picked him leaving your garden?


We don't have a camera a that covers that far... Our camera only cover the entry to the house.

I will do a quick Google maps pic.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Beth, go back to the beginning, he definitely went into your garden? Your cameras haven't picked him leaving your garden?


Ok so fat white line is our gardens

red little lines are where the cameras cover

blue arrow is where we think he may have got out the cat garden

pink is where the camera last saw him.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been up and down your place with google maps, there are so many outbuildings Beth, neighbours have bins and sheds.

I know you have done it loads of times, but look again and opposite your gate across the little lane up onto the bank xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2021)

If I am looking at both maps correctly, he left not in the direction of your nearest neighbor but towards the end corner of the woods. In that direction is also the hall but more towards the right?
I would focus on what is forward from the area he was last seen.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

J. Dawson said:


> If I am looking at both maps correctly, he left not in the direction of your nearest neighbor but towards the end corner of the woods. In that direction is also the hall but more towards the right?
> I would focus on what is forward from the area he was last seen.


Agreed, my husband searched a lot of the hedgerow between us and the hall this morning. We are going to go to the farm that is left of us later and drop off a flyer on the vague chance he followed the wood and somehow ended up there.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That farm up behind you, loads of hay and stables for him to bunk down, just put flyers on every lamp post.

I wish I lived near, I would come and help search x


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2021)

& fliers up at local schools - I think that was mentioned before. Where parents who are waiting to collect kids might see it. Tag on a reward if found & returned safely.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

YES YES YES brilliant @J. Dawson a reward

I have that on my dogs i.d tags " reward for return" I have had my terrier turned twice because of the reward!

go Beth xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> That farm up behind you, loads of hay and stables for him to bunk down, just put flyers on every lamp post.
> 
> I wish I lived near, I would come and help search x


That's the farm where we are on good terms with the farmer, he and wife and farm hands know about ck and are on lookout. We have posted flyers on trees down there too as there is a walkers route so added some there too


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just been to farm number 2. Absolutely lovely lady, very concerned for CK and will keep a close eye out for CK. She has 2 cats too, she even went to check they hadn't snuck him into the house


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Here he is, on the rolecall of all the missing tonkinese https://www.nationalpetregister.org/mp.php?pt=Cat&pb=Tonkinese
> 
> I remember when Linus went missing - he is the cat lost on 6 Aug 2016 - his owner died never knowing if Linus was found or not


_Christmas_! You're not that far away from me!



Psygon said:


> I am on Facebook
> 
> This is a public post on one of the lost cats groups:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/714227718587518/permalink/4830127643664151/


Shared on FB.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Right, I have been I touch with a friend ( cat mad ) who is high up in John Lewis in New Castle, she will add it to her Facebook too, I also asked if she can add anything to the John Lewis web site ( might be asking a bit much but who knows) xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> _Christmas_! You're not that far away from me!
> 
> Shared on FB.


SIL's just shared it too (and she's got waaaaaaaaaaay more friends than I have).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Right so

We have picked up the trap
Been down to the nearer farm, spoken to farmer's wife and found where the farm cats go to. She has another leaflet and will be extra vigilant when walking her dog around the farmyard for us.
Spoken to postman and asked him to keep an eye out. 
Spoken to builders at hall and given a verbal description of CK and asked them to keep an eye out. We need to go back with a leaflet for them. 
More trail cameras have been delivered so we can set up in extra places. 

For everyone that is sharing on Facebook - thank you so so much.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's the least we can do x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wish I could do more x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you covered all your local websites?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Have you covered all your local websites?


Not yet I need to contact the Heddon parish people and see if they will let me share xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

https://www.inyourarea.co.uk/areas-we-cover/England/Northumberland/Heddon-on-the-Wall

https://www.getvolunteering.co.uk/places/northumberland/heddon-on-the-wall

https://heddon.parish-council.com/links


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I feel bad I'm not on any social media apart from PF so don't think I can help, but wish I could. I'm probably the wrong end of the uk to be useful anyway. We need Bear Grylls to track CK (sigh).


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending more positive vibes CK comes home today! Come on CK!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> https://www.inyourarea.co.uk/areas-we-cover/England/Northumberland/Heddon-on-the-Wall
> 
> https://www.getvolunteering.co.uk/places/northumberland/heddon-on-the-wall
> 
> https://heddon.parish-council.com/links


I've contacted the parish council and the main local paper... Waiting on response from both. I think if it's in the paper it may go on the in your area, can't quite figure that out. But thought local paper may be a good starting point.

I've not contacted the volunteers one yet


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

I can't believe CK is not home yet!
@Psygon This is perhaps the biggest cat search ever! You employed all tools, technology and manpower available.
Hope we have a good news soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking in again - was really hoping for some better news. I am crap at social media but I can light candles and send positive find CK thoughts out. 

You are doing everything possible to find him - I so hope it’s very soon xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've emailed a couple of vets in my local area with a link to CK's Missing poster, in case he's been handed in to them.

Come home, CK.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a thermal camera being couriered to me tomorrow!! No idea if it will work but anything has to be worth a try. 

I really am overwhelmed by the support people are giving the little man


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

https://www.cats.org.uk/newcastle/lost-and-found


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Topping up the come home vibes and keeping fingers crossed.
I’m in a totally different part of the UK so sharing on FB won’t help (don’t know anyone in your area either), but I am so hoping he comes home soon, looks like you’re doing absolutely everything you can x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Rooting for his return… not commented much but keep checking and hoping for some good news


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

Shared on FB for you. Not sure I have (m)any friends up North but its worth a try anyway. 

Xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> https://www.cats.org.uk/newcastle/lost-and-found


Contacted that branch and another in my area. The lady who leant us the trap worked for one of them, not sure which.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> I feel bad I'm not on any social media apart from PF so don't think I can help, but wish I could. I'm probably the wrong end of the uk to be useful anyway. We need Bear Grylls to track CK (sigh).


Am the same here and Instagram, which has the same people as here so can't share 
No one that far north I don't think. Am not sure!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just checking in again and sending love and support. You can't be doing any more than you are. I will we all lived down the road and could do an inch by inch search with you xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

If only you lived nearer I'd be with you in a heart beat to help search for himself - but being in Surrey I can't be of much use so am topping the "please come home CK" vibes and praying to St Anthony.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

One of the local vets have got back, and have added his details to their Lost log.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anything like a thermal drone exist?!?!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG - all fingers crossed for you and CK. I just want to say that this summer a pretty little tortie got shut in our garage for 3 days and we would never have known if our local Facebook had not said she was missing. When we read it, OH said " she was around on Wednesday when I got X out of the garage" and we went to check. our garage is a store not a home for cars and on that day all we found was a puddle on a plastic bag, so we put some food down, and left. She didn't take it but then we put a camera up and opened the door and she snuck out home as soon as it was quiet. We would not have done that if we hadn't known she was missing - so my message is you are doing exactly the right thing letting the whole world know because someone might think to open a garage, or look in the shed that otherwise would not. Very best of luck.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Xxx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh CK!! Just caught up with the thread. Sending huge hugs a pawsitive thoughts for him to reappear. 

One of the cats I bred got out and went missing, he was gone for 4 days. We hunted everywhere for him, he was in their log store we think the whole time was just a bit shocked and scared to come out. 

x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Trap was put out about an hour ago. We've ended up using tuna in the end as I think it's probably the smelliest food we have. First check up done, tuna still there and no cats caught.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right, little man. Enough is enough now. You must be getting hungry and the tuna is there...I PROMISE you, if you come home tonight I will send you the very best cape my sewing skills can muster! 

Please come home CK - your poor two legs are so very worried for you.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The two legs are absolutely shattered too. Legs so tired. Eyes tired. 

I'd been worried that we are neglecting the other 4 but for the most part they are all sitting quietly. I just let them in the room that leads to the cat garden, it's been shut for most of the time so we can keep a window open. They've all gone around seemingly looking under chairs in beds etc. I'm probably imagining it but it felt like they wondered if CK was hidden in here.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This might be a daft thing to say, but, CK isn’t in your house is he? Libby was shut in a cupboard for 7 hours once, I had n9 idea she was there!

x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I know I live a long way from you. (Essex) but I have shared too just in case he got in someone’s van. 
Viv xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't believe what you are going through  I know it happens, I've seen it on the forums, I've seen it on FB but I've never had someone I "know" so closely have it happen to them. I can only imagine the heartache and sinking feeling in your tummy, based on a couple of occasions when someone popped over the fence for a couple of hours. 

I feel sick for you, I wish there was more we could all do than share your posts on our social media. 

Poor little Tonk family too, looking for him. Look harder little ones, find him for your mum and dad.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Any noctovisor ? Night vision thing?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> This might be a daft thing to say, but, CK isn't in your house is he? Libby was shut in a cupboard for 7 hours once, I had n9 idea she was there!
> 
> x


OH shut Ivy in the wardrobe the other day.. She never made a sound. It was only for 10 minutes but she soon shot out once the door was open.. I am sure it will happen again


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> This might be a daft thing to say, but, CK isn't in your house is he? Libby was shut in a cupboard for 7 hours once, I had n9 idea she was there!
> 
> x


I've had the same thought, disregarded the thought because CCTV camera last seen him leaving the garden. But is it possible he came in another way and found a way into a cupboard or something, @Psygon ?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I keep wondering whether he’s been panicked by something and got stuck up a tree. 

Sending hugs for his humans and gentle strokes for his feline family.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Keep checking in.. Hugs to you and yours Beth. 

As its already said I think if we could we all be searching for him


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

@Psygon According to google maps I'm about 27 miles from you (Tow Law). I have no idea how far cats can travel? If you think it would be helpful I wouldn't mind printing some of your leaflets and posting them locally.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I've had the same thought, disregarded the thought because CCTV camera last seen him leaving the garden. But is it possible he came in another way and found a way into a cupboard or something, @Psygon ?


This may sound like a strange thing to say but we have very few cupboards. And even fewer that we actually open.

The places we do have that q cat could hide I have checked mainly as I tore the house apart looking for his folder of info including microchip details.

Jammy and Darcy do keep randomly howling in the house, but never at any specific place that might indicate they think a cat is in there.

Tomorrow I've suggested we ask our elderly neighbour if we can look in her house. We have checked all her outbuildings several times (and went to her allotment today and checked in the compost bins and wood piles) but we've not looked in her house. I know sometimes she leaves the door ajar (with porch inner door closed) because it was open when we first went to give her a picture of CK. So it got me thinking maybe he could be in there. She lives alone and I think doesn't use all the rooms frequently so there is a small chance he could be inside.

I have to think about what to do about work too. They haven't questioned me just not being in for 2 days, I suspect if I drag this out they won't continue being supportive. No idea how I would actually do any work mind you. And no idea how I am going to do interviews (which I am meant to be conducting Thursday and Friday).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course you have looked everywhere, I’m just trying to think of any possibility xxx

no harm looking in neighbours house! Take her a box of chocolates again.

Work on top of all this stress will be extremely difficult, but you have to work my lovely. Most missing cats get found by strangers or the cats just wander home in the evenings x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Of course you have looked everywhere, I'm just trying to think of any possibility xxx
> 
> no harm looking in neighbours house! Take her a box of chocolates again.
> 
> Work on top of all this stress will be extremely difficult, but you have to work my lovely. Most missing cats get found by strangers or the cats just wander home in the evenings x


Oh gosh I know and when you posted it I really wondered could he just be in here?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Gosh, I'm so sorry that CK is missing. I know how I've felt when ginkgo was gone for 12 hours, I can only imagine how you must feel x please don't give up hope though, my neighbour's car went missing for two weeks before he was found. The lady had seen a poster in the vet's window and went back to get a contract number 
I don't think he would go far so keep calling when it's quiet.
Sending come home vibes and love to you xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no I’m so sorry to hear your news. I really hope he comes home very soon. Sending hugs.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Own garage or shed??? Workshop?? You’ve no doubt looked…


I’m guessing you’ve had no one coming forward with sightings yet? Which my instinct is saying he had to be stuck somewhere. A house/shed/garage. Kind neighbour/stranger found and taken in their house? Up a tree?

Are there any areas where kids/teenagers gather? They are often good to ask if they have seen anything.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Don't lose hope. I am on my town FB page and they post missing cats all the time. One was found 2 years after he went missing! They all seem to re-appear, even days after they went missing so the fact yours has been missing for a few days now doesn't mean he is not coming back.

I know exactly how distressed you feel. We had a cat go missing about 10 years ago. Never found him again. He probably got hit by a car somewhere as he liked to roam a lot. We searched everywhere for him and contacted associations. They sent a pic of a dead cat that looked like it could be him but it wasn't as markings were different. We like to think someone took him because he was quite handsome and at least he would be still alive. It's a better thought than the other one.
This is not the norm anyway. Most cats like to wander even for days and then they come back as if nothing had happened. My first cat when I was a little kid, Missy, disappeared for days and then showed up again so they do that and don't know how worried they get us when they do it!

My sister's cat went missing in May. She goes outside but sticks to the garden and courtyard mainly. She is not a big explorer. She ended up trapped in my cousin's car, in the boot! My sister was desperate and was talking about killing herself if she didn't come back (OTT I know, but it's her baby and we lost a cat already and it was a bad blow).
She was found the next day when cousin opened the boot. She was fine and had urinated in there. Luckily it wasn't hot yet because otherwise she would have suffered and possibly died.
Cousin must have closed the boot and not seen her in there. She never did that before. Now my sister is very wary when she lets her out. Her cat goes out only a couple of hours in the morning and then she stays in.

I hope your little furball comes home as soon as possible and safe and sound. I have this feeling he will turn up because he is probably out there exploring if you live rural. Don't lose hope and you will see he will be back. Sending you all the positive energy I can muster <3


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> This may sound like a strange thing to say but we have very few cupboards. And even fewer that we actually open.
> 
> The places we do have that q cat could hide I have checked mainly as I tore the house apart looking for his folder of info including microchip details.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone doubts that you've turned the house upside down, I just wondered if he could have come home in the middle of the night or something and found himself a cosy cupboard or something and got stuck. Unlikely, but just covering all possibilities. I know my mum's cats have got stuck in the airing cupboard before now, and mum's been wondering where the meowing has been coming from. 

Thursday and Friday are still days away. Hopefully he'll be home by then and you won't need to worry about him whilst conducting interviews.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Own garage or shed??? Workshop?? You've no doubt looked…
> 
> I'm guessing you've had no one coming forward with sightings yet? Which my instinct is saying he had to be stuck somewhere. A house/shed/garage. Kind neighbour/stranger found and taken in their house? Up a tree?
> 
> Are there any areas where kids/teenagers gather? They are often good to ask if they have seen anything.


No sightings yet. Only call I've had is a concerned lady in the village who has done two circuits looking for him and wanted to warn me about scammers targeting me as my number is on the poster. She also told me where she will search tomorrow.

We only have the workshop, 2 greenhouses and then a couple of storage boxes outside. Workshop has been checked and so have greenhouses. We've also wddged the doors open so if he comes back there is shelter if he needs it.

Storage boxes are hard to open but I have looked in them and no sign in there.

The only kids that congregate around here do so at the top of our road by the village selling /taking drugs 

Trees were pretty hard to check tbh, but as we have been searching verges and hedgerow we've been looking up trees as well. When the thermal camera arrives, if he's not home by then, I think that will really help in terms of checking if stuck up high.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tomorrow is a new day so lets put all those good vibes into hoping someone sees him or he wanders home after his adventure. I'm pretty sure he's near home somewhere.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Last check in before bed.

CK you are super 'little' man hurry up and come home!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We so hope close by too. 

I have been worried by a comment am I leaving a window open for him. We're not, not when asleep. As other tonks. Plus I really don't want to get the unneutered Tom cat who comes here in our house (he has been once this evening already and as normal shaken Ted up just howling outside). 

So what do we do? I have made two shelters outside - both in boxes outside. If he comes back when we are asleep will this be enough? 

As a side note if we trap the Tom overnight we will call round some vets and see if they can take him in to be neutered. The lady who leant us the trap did say it is unlikely that a vet will take him at short notice, but I think I will be doing him a favour so worth trying.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I think you're doing the right thing not leaving a window open if you can't guarantee the others won't go out through it. One lost cat is bad enough to deal with.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cant believe this little monkey hasn't come home yet . C'mon CK its time to come home now .
Topping up the " get your backside back home now " vibes x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

For those that have used a trap before...

We have been checking it every 45mins (had to let one of the neighbours girls out of it once and add more tuna).. but should we be stopping trapping when we go to bed?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

LeArthur said:


> Are any of the other tonks harness and lead trained @Psygon?
> 
> When Nora went galavanting, Arthur was out in the garden and was looking at her in the bushes before I knew where she was. There's is a path at the bottom of the garden, but it's about 5' lower, so he was staring in a fixed spot. Whenever I lost sight of her I looked up to his line of sight.


Yes, I agree. When Tessy got shut in the next door neighbours' shed, Max stood outside it staring up at it and refused to move! I got up to the boundary by their shed and called her and she replied!

Very sorry to have just read about CK @Psygon. The feral and local cats could keep CK away for a while, but I'm sure he'll just bide his time (if he's not lost). I personally wouldn't leave a trap out all night, where other cats could get trapped and stressed out for hours, unless you intend to check on it every couple of hours?

Good tip; use your ears, get up close to anywhere he can be, call, stay very quiet, and listen very carefully.

As long as CK can access the garden and there are places in the garden to hide and sleep in, he should be ok, especially as he's got a nice fur coat to keep him warm for a while. Would leaving food out encourage any cats in that he is afraid of?

Where might he go looking for food that's within a reasonably short distance? Would he approach people? Come on CK please, time to go home now.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I would check out a satellite view of the area for outbuildings etc, anywhere he could have got to. I use the Rightmove for sale or sold website, then street view of the nearest property, then satellite, then zoom in and move it around. You probably know a quicker way to access the area by satellite. Anyone got a drone you could borrow or hire?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Insomniac topping up more homing signals to CK


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Early riser here hoping for some good news today. xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Woke and immediately thought of CK, so just checking in and to add more positive thoughts for him to come home.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Been thinking of CK every time I woke up.

Any news, @Psygon ?

Sedning fresh Come Home CK vibes


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just checking in again. Is your thermal camera static or is it attached to a drone as you can get the latter even on Amazon? Just thought it it could be flown over an area of woodland it might show him up, or even if he's stuck somewhere inside? You would no doubt pick up foxes etc too, but it could be a start?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Yes, I agree. When Tessy got shut in the next door neighbours' shed, Max stood outside it staring up at it and refused to move! I got up to the boundary by the fence and called her and she replied!
> 
> Very sorry to have just read about CK @Psygon. The feral and local cats could keep CK away for a while, but I'm sure he'll just bide his time (if he's not lost). I personally wouldn't leave a trap out all night, where other cats could get trapped and stressed out for hours, unless you intend to check on it every couple of hours?
> 
> ...


Totally thought I had hit reply last night but I was really tired.

Thank you, that's as we thought we have moved it into our greenhouse and dearmed it, left the food in and put a camera on it. The side vents on our greenhouse are wedged open so small cat could get in. Just have to hope we catch a little man. (No little man caught on camera - trap re set up this morning).

While out we stood a while at the field entrance at top of our drive and played a short clip of Darcy calling last night There were a pair of eyes in the field that reacted, flashed under torchlight. But they disappeared veey quickly.

Now I don't want to get my hopes up but they were front facing, so definitely more cat eyes than something else (the field is full of rabbits). It may give us our first lead, and certainly warrants a dawn look in that location and the part of the wood beyond. We do know foxes come through that part and other cats. It wa a shame they disappeared so quickly and my husband didn't see them :-( no amount of calling and listening made a CK magically appear.

I went back this morning but nothing so far. Will be going again later too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoping the wanderer has returned through the night X


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing so far, been through camera traps. Caught every neighbourhood cat but no ck

One cat we don't recognize but not sure who it is, husband says could be CK I think looks too bulky. It's not facing the camera 

Still one to collect from neighbours garage


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep checking for positive news.
Come on CK, time to go home xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2021)

This has to be the most technologically advanced cat catching plan I have seen. If he is around you will find him. Continuing good luck wishes ☘


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope you and husband managed to get some sleep last night @Psygon. Please try to eat if you can, too. I know you must be beside yourselves.

CK, your stripey trousered aged "uncle" says it's time to come home now. He says you've tested your two legs enough and you need to show yourself and stroll in the door.

Come on home, little man. Quick as you can.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just checking in to top up the good wishes and some very strong "get yourself home" vibes! Fingers crossed today's the day that both hunger and a longing for his creature comforts take over and he makes his way home.

Hugs to you both and stay strong


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hoping CK returns today. Xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Trap has had the food eaten twice this morning without going off. Both times neighbours cats. Have reset again and hope it's sensitive enough again. Seems to be a real knack to it. 

Been back again to where we saw eyes, set up extra trail cameras but the more I think about it the more I think it was just a fox. 

I'm feeling very hollow today. Husband is too.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Topping up ‘come home CK’ vibes, I’ve been checking in every hour or so just praying he has appeared, I can’t imagine how you and your husband are feeling but you are doing absolutely amazing, leaving no stone unturned… I so hope he breaks cover soon and is back in your arms xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Trap has had the food eaten twice this morning without going off. Both times neighbours cats. Have reset again and hope it's sensitive enough again. Seems to be a real knack to it.
> 
> Been back again to where we saw eyes, set up extra trail cameras but the more I think about it the more I think it was just a fox.
> 
> I'm feeling very hollow today. Husband is too.


I know the waiting is tortuous but don't give up @Psygon. You've done everything you can so far so there is plenty of information out there. It's amazing how they can get around without being seen for days though. At least he is a distinctive looking cat if anyone does see him. Hoping something turns up today. xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I keep checking in when internet access allows. You must be beside yourself but at least you are doing everything possible to find him, and there are so many places he may be hiding out. Keeping everything crossed hunger drives him home.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just checking in and topping up the 'come home CK vibes'. Make sure you and your husband look after your wellbeing too, and remember to eat and rest xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a plan for today to go back to the wood and take a slightly different route. We now have our really good audio of Darcy calling so hopefully we can find a few good spots to sit and wait and play that and listen. 

We just need some kind of sign, something that says he's been here.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have been eating. No where near what we should but keeping energy up.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning, OK he isn’ t back yet, but he will be. He will have one smacked bottom when he gets in, followed by loads of cuddles.


Yes good plan today, I was reading loads of tips last night, the main one is missing cats who are frightened respond more t9 slaves normal voice rather than frantic shouting as they can pick up the distress, so just you two have a chat and hopefully CK will hear you xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you leaflet dropped the two villages either side of you? At least the roads with the houses that back on to the fields around you to begin with. 

I would go as far as knocking in the doors to drop off in person as people seem to take you more seriously when they have actually spoken to you. 

The more people who are aware the more likely you are to get a sighting at least.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Daft idea maybe but what about catnip or something similar he likes. Would leaving some around, either just the catnip or in a toy be enough to attract him to it? Might mean all the local cats arrive too but might be worth a try.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Morning, OK he isn' t back yet, but he will be. He will have one smacked bottom when he gets in, followed by loads of cuddles.
> 
> Yes good plan today, I was reading loads of tips last night, the main one is missing cats who are frightened respond more t9 slaves normal voice rather than frantic shouting as they can pick up the distress, so just you two have a chat and hopefully CK will hear you xxxx


We are doing a couple of things, 1 just taking 2 doing kinda slightly excited voices (like when CK does something good) and 3 saying all the tonk names. I'm not sure if the last two are helpful, but in the house if I call for say waffles all of them come so we thought saying each name as well as CK, little man and little dude may be helpful


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Daft idea maybe but what about catnip or something similar he likes. Would leaving some around, either just the catnip or in a toy be enough to attract him to it? Might mean all the local cats arrive too but might be worth a try.


I have loads of incredibly smelly valerian I bought to make tonk toys. It's horrible and gave me a headache ... But maybe putting that outside would be a good idea. It really is incredibly stinky...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> We have a plan for today to go back to the wood and take a slightly different route. We now have our really good audio of Darcy calling so hopefully we can find a few good spots to sit and wait and play that and listen.
> 
> We just need some kind of sign, something that says he's been here.


Praying this works. Xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Morning, OK he isn' t back yet, but he will be. He will have one smacked bottom when he gets in, followed by loads of cuddles.
> 
> Yes good plan today, I was reading loads of tips last night, the main one is missing cats who are frightened respond more t9 slaves normal voice rather than frantic shouting as they can pick up the distress, so just you two have a chat and hopefully CK will hear you xxxx


i heard something similar about someone sitting under a tree reading aloud and her cat came out of hiding. Normal conversation rather than frantic calling.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I have loads of incredibly smelly valerian I bought to make tonk toys. It's horrible and gave me a headache ... But maybe putting that outside would be a good idea. It really is incredibly stinky...


Can't do any harm if he generally likes the pong. Give it a go. Good luck with your search today.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I did eventually register with animal search and they have been in touch. Most of their searching mechanisms are tailored towards residential searching, so they are not sure they would do any more than we are doing. They have given me a number for someone who has contacts across the country for sniffer dogs. 

I have zero idea how that works. I also have zero idea if I have anything that only CK touches I suspect everything in our house is just full of a combined tonk smell.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I was literally just going to post about sniffer dogs and had been looking online to see if they were any good for tracking cats. I thought they would be good if he is locked in somewhere or hiding. How about one of his capes? Is he the only one to wear one? Is there a carrier he'd been in recently? Also on the cameras can you follow his route, any bushes he walked through etc? Worth a phonecall to a handler maybe?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I also have zero idea if I have anything that only CK touches I suspect everything in our house is just full of a combined tonk smell.


Neckerchief, calming vest, walking harness and lead, had he worn one of the costumes you make on the day he disappeared........?What about those cubes you posted, was there one which only CK used?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I’ve just emailed pet detectives they supposedly have the only trained cat search dog in the uk. It may just be marketing but hey worth asking them. I’ve detailed exactly what we’ve done so far so will see what they say.

and I only made 1 cube, waffles has been in it pretty solidly since Sunday. Not worn his harness for ages, I think I actually had jammy in it last.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sure sign that Ted is upset and worried. Jammy's whiskers have all been trimmed right down


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Ted Jammy, sweetheart, don’t be sad, all this will be over soon xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to read you still haven’t found CK. sending you lots more come home vibes. Also a virtual hug to you both. 
Viv


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and work has said just stay home do what I need to do and they will find someone to cover interviews and stuff. So we have the rest of the week to keep looking.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Oh and work has said just stay home do what I need to do and they will find someone to cover interviews and stuff. So we have the rest of the week to keep looking.


That must be a weight off your shoulders. Lovely they are being so considerate.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Oh and work has said just stay home do what I need to do and they will find someone to cover interviews and stuff. So we have the rest of the week to keep looking.


That is a sign of a really good company. So pleased for you, that's one less stress hanging over you x


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Come on CK love, we’re all missing you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh little ones  of course you must be worrying too. Glad work are being kind, B, one less thing to have whizzing around in your head. 

Paws still well and truly crossed xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's so considerate of your work @Pyson, wish they were all like that. It makes it so much better when you haven't got the pressure or worry of other things like that. Now you can just concentrate on finding CK.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I don’t know if this has been mentioned or not. 
Do cats respond well to items of clothing belonging to their favourite person?
One of the recommendations for lost dogs is to leave out recently worn clothing of their owners out where the dog went missing. There are stories of lost dogs being found waiting right by the item of clothing. Would this work with a cat?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have one of CKs favourite jumpers outside. Whenever I wear it he spends his entire time making biscuits on me. It was in the wash pile so hopefully full of human smells. 

It's been out a couple of days now so I may need to refresh it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the positive , come home CK vibes and checking every couple of hours for news x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would think anything that smelled of any of the tonks would work as a scent for the dogs - they will smell of your home and so will CK. I thought about it myself last night - I expect they will all have a unique smell of cat and you and your house irrespective of individual cat.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I would think anything that smelled of any of the tonks would work as a scent for the dogs - they will smell of your home and so will CK. I thought about it myself last night - I expect they will all have a unique smell of cat and you and your house irrespective of individual cat.


It looks like in America cat sniffer dogs are more common, two types - one that tracks any cat in an area and one that tracks a specific cat. I hope the pet detectives get back to me if they really are the only place in the UK with a trained cat search dog.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was even thinking would your local police know of any sniffer dogs in the area. I know it’s not their remit but could be considered part of training maybe? Surely it doesn’t matter if they are looking for a person from an item of clothing or the smell of drugs or the smell from a cat bed for a cat?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Trap has had the food eaten twice this morning without going off. Both times neighbours cats. Have reset again and hope it's sensitive enough again. Seems to be a real knack to it.
> 
> Been back again to where we saw eyes, set up extra trail cameras but the more I think about it the more I think it was just a fox.
> 
> I'm feeling very hollow today. Husband is too.


 You're doing amazing. Please, please look after youselves too.

Sending ((hugs)) for you and hubby.



Psygon said:


> Oh and work has said just stay home do what I need to do and they will find someone to cover interviews and stuff. So we have the rest of the week to keep looking.


That's good. It's some weight off your mind, anyway. What a great, understanding, and compassionate company you work for.

Have you contacted RSPCA, in case he's been handed in there?

Still haven't heard from my own vet yet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you speak to them at the golf club? Maybe they could send an email out to their members or at least put a notice up (ours would) to say keep an eye out. Not only would you be covering the area of the golf course but the members homes etc too.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Did you speak to them at the golf club? Maybe they could send an email out to their members or at least put a notice up (ours would) to say keep an eye out. Not only would you be covering the area of the golf course but the members homes etc too.


I haven't no - but I know someone who plays there I will go and ask them best way to contact


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Molly the cat sniffer dog

Molly has proved to be 100 percent reliable in trials and over the last two years has helped to reunite 76 owners with their missing cats.

https://thepetdetectives.com/molly.php


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> You're doing amazing. Please, please look after youselves too.
> 
> Sending ((hugs)) for you and hubby.
> 
> ...


Not done rspca, have done cats protection cat and dog shelter and some others. A lot haven't replied to me yet and I know they are all volunteers so I am trying to be patient.

Will go contact RSPCA


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Molly the cat sniffer dog
> 
> https://thepetdetectives.com/molly.php


That's who I have emailed as I found her too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> That's who I have emailed as I found her too.


Oh damn, sorry B, I'm just googling like mad here


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I can see the Pet Detectives have Facebook and Instagram pages so may be worth trying through there if you don't get any response via email.

https://www.facebook.com/ThePetDetective/

https://www.instagram.com/molly_petdetective/?hl=en


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh damn, sorry B, I'm just googling like mad here


Keep doing it! The more ideas and options the better I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2021)

Maybe send a copy of the flier to your local post office & delivery companies. They can pass on to the people whose route is in your area. Taxis too. 
Put up in the post office also & grocery store are also ways to reach more people.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good idea JD, the post delivery office would probably allow the delivery of flyers if you print them yourself. Also newsagents might let the paper boys/girls deliver your flyers with the papers.
I can't remember if someone suggested local radio. Is your GP surgery local and would they display something for you? Same with garden centre and farmers market. Flyers placed under the wipers of any parked cars locally, including outside schools, pubs.
Sorry, just typing things as they ping into my head!
What about an article in your local paper, if not already mentioned?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry no progress. 

Colin Butcher and Molly the sniffer dog (pet detectives). I read their book about her training and she is trained to find cats. I don’t think it would matter if it’s a mixed tonk smell as the others will be safe at home so no red herrings. I hope someone gets back to you.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have contacted local paper, still waiting on reply to that. Everything seems to take so long for a response. 

Nothing from the pet detectives. I have reached out via Instagram too so maybe that wil get a reply. 

Close house golf course will have posters up shortly, friend knew someone who works there so got in that way.

Been out in the woods for almost two hours. Went to a few places we missed yesterday and discovered an extra entry and exit from the neighbors large garage. It looks like this may go under the floor into the inspection chamber so we are going to go back there and ask if we can go under the floor. Then as it's getting dark go back outside and shine torches around - there are literally loads of hiding places down that part and we totally missed them on our first trip to the woods.

Husband has suggested we also go pound the streets low end of the village at night time and see if we spot anything. We now know there is another lost cat in the village so maybe we will find them too. 

Did have a lead on getting a drone to help but been told that a cat will be too small to spot without specialised drone equipment. So that's out for the moment but I am waiting for approval to join drone search and rescue for dogs on Facebook, apparently volunteer pilots and ground teams regularly help people with missing dogs. Maybe they will help a lost cat too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow you have been busy.

I wish pet detectives would get back to you!

Interesting newly found garden exits next door, can you get a camera on that? CK might be going back and forth!

Nighttime and early mornings seem to be the quietest times, so you should hear more then also CK can hear you too!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely go pounding the streets tonight, stick up posters whilst your there and knock a few doors.

Do you have a local pub?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Definitely go pounding the streets tonight, stick up posters whilst your there and knock a few doors.
> 
> Do you have a local pub?


Yeah I can probably ask both pubs to out posters up and share etc.

Once it hits about 7pm it's already dark and quiet here, which I guess is good as means we can be out earlier looking.

And yes, that's a good idea I hadn't thought about putting a camera where those entry and exit bits are. At the moment we have 3 cameras at various points pointing into the woods from where we saw eyes last night. We plan to collect those later to see if we have any leads.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know what else to say now.

Topping up the "CK, Get Your Behind Home" vibes and the empathetic hugs for you and Mr Psygon.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just Googled Lost and Found UK, and this came up:
https://www.facebook.com/LostboxNorthEast/

I know you've already posted on FB, and probably more than once, but might be worth contacting them too. Maybe more eyes.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Did you manage to search that old lady's house Beth?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Did you manage to search that old lady's house Beth?


No she's not been here today


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Paws crossed for CK. Hope you find him soon x x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hoping you are successful tonight. Your luck *must* be due to change soon. I'll be thinking of you both and urging CK homewards. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that tonight brings some positive news x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh CK, come on Pickle Chops, come home. You're not in trouble, you just need to come home for a cuddle or twenty and a nice scoff of your favourite din dins. Oh and a curl up with your feline family when they might lick you a LOT 'cos you smell funny. 

Please come home tonight little man, please.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

More homing vibes sent your way!

Hugs to you all


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Come on CK, the real Clark Kent would never do this. Please hurry home


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, plans for this evening went a bit off course. Got a notification about a cat apparently matching CKs description at a caravan park in Wylam (beyond the golf course). So of course we grabbed a carrier, treats torches and jumped in car. 

No sign of the cat there, but owner let us have a good look around. We knocked on a couple of doors and think that actually the cat belongs to someone that lives there as she has two smallish tabby cats. Unfortunately the owner of those cats wasn't in to confirm, so we left flyer. We walked a bit along the wagon way and spoke to a dog walker. She walks there every night and also thought maybe it could be one of these two cats that has been mistaken for CK, but she also said she saw a smallish cat dart out the bushes last night and she couldn't be 100% sure it was one of these cats. She seemed to know everyone who lives on the row of houses so will raise the word with the people there. We will go back tomorrow to put posters up, and more flyers as we didn't have many in the car and no way to attach to noticeboards etc.

I feel fairly sure it will turn out to be one of these cats that live there rather than CK. But got to be worth following every lead.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Please let it be CK and you can get him home xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh gosh, I hope it's your boy, Beth. Let's hope and hope that it's CK.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh I do hope it is CK and he's soon home!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So is that West to yours?

Its good more people are looking out for him, once you have more posters up, it will refresh people’s minds.

Please let it be him x


Meanwhile start nagging those Pet detectives xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Sending our pawsitive thoughts @Psygon xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes west of us it's is pretty far but there is a popular walking route, Wylam wagon way, that goes thru the farm to there. it was why I originally shared it with the what's on Wylam page as I thought maybe there is an outside chance he follows the wagon way right the way down.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers cross its a good lead. Paws safely crossed here


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed here. Please, please let it be CK!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Sending all possible vibes from me and my lot.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Heres a bit from the conversation.

The eyes give me a bit of hope because they are not that usual.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Heres a bit from the conversation.
> 
> The eyes give me a bit of hope because they are not that usual.
> 
> View attachment 478015


That sounds very promising Beth, we've got all fingers and paws crossed here for you too xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Heres a bit from the conversation.
> 
> The eyes give me a bit of hope because they are not that usual.
> 
> View attachment 478015


I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but that HAS to be the best lead you have had! How far away is it B


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed at GN HQ.

My neighbour's cat was found half a mile away after 2.5 weeks, but safe and sound.

You are doing everything that you can xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but that HAS to be the best lead you have had! How far away is it B


It's 2.1 miles on foot. It's not that far some times I get the train to Wylam and walk home along the wagon way, so I know it's doable. And who really knows how far a lost cat is going to go?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Could you ask people who think they may have seen him to take a photo if they see the cat again.?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Heres a bit from the conversation.
> 
> The eyes give me a bit of hope because they are not that usual.
> 
> View attachment 478015


I agree with @ewelsh that has to be a hopeful sighting.
Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Could you ask people who think they may have seen him to take a photo if they see the cat again.?


Good idea, have replied to the person who spotted the cat and aksed if they see again to try and take a photo


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe go to the area of the sighting later when it is quiet with recording of meows of your other Tonks and CK might respond? Topping the vibes…
CK go home!!!

Can you put an ad in your local paper ? Best with photo.
When I was a child we found lost GSD about 6 months old, on Christmas Eve…
Parents put an ad in the local paper and the owner was found…three months later!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Think it's really positive that she noted how unusual his looks are as there aren't Tonks on every street corner. That would make him stand out and her remember. Everything crossed xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry to read this, your worst nightmare ((hugs)). Sending so many positive thoughts that CK will get home soon xx

on a positive note the cat next to CK on missing tonkinese cats …. Oreo… lives in my home town and was found nearly 4 weeks after going missing x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*A field full of rabbits* sounds like a paradise for a cat. I would keep checking out this field too.

I hope you get the news you've been waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

TriTri said:


> *A field full of rabbits* sounds like a paradise for a cat. I would keep checking out this field too.
> 
> I hope you get the news you've been waiting for tomorrow.


Absolutely, my Uncle lived rural. His cat was a rabbit hunter. CK may be different to what you expect with the hunting malarkey as its actual instinct.

Hoping today is the day CK comes home. More hugs and love to you all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Psygon still got fingers and paws crossed here to for CK's safe return - please, please little one come home all your family are missing you so much and your PF Aunties and Uncles are thinking of you and sending "find your way home" vibes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just checking in before work, sending all the positive vibes I can. Little man, I hope you’ve snuck in overnight and the two legs find you curled up.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping today's the day and he is the one at the caravan park. Keeping everything crossed xx

Remember when you find him and get him home, the others might be wary of him at the start as he's been away a while and will smell different.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sending top up of my top up "CK, Get your backside home" vibes.

More ((hugs)) for your family.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Topping up the come home vibes again.
That sighting is really encouraging! Hoping for good news!


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just wanted to top up the come home vibes too :Cat come on little man, listen out for your humans calling you, time to come home!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Paws crossed that you are reunited soon x x


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I gave Barney and extra special cuddle this morning thinking of poor CK. Hope he returns today


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another topping up the vibes. Xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Trail cameras collected this morning, and only seen foxes so no sign of CK close to home still. 

Ted is still unhappy. As some may remember when he gets stressed he sprays. Normally it's a response to the black cat and he sprays around doors/windows (or on things by doors and windows). He's sprayed a couple of times now in the house on the stairs and on a leather chair. I'm hoping it is just him with stress and not something else at the same time. I've given him some calming supplements this morning, and will keep that up over the next few days. I probably should have thought about it a few days ago but my head has definitely been focused on CK and not anything else. Poor teddy :-(


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I agree the news of a possible sighting is exciting, also the suggestion if going back armed with a recording of the tonks. Hope that lady manages to get a photo to confirm.
Best if luck today xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Please please please let today be the day... I really hope this sighting is him Beth. I'm sorry poor Teddy is getting stressed too.
Sending some loving purrs your way and will check in later, everything crossed!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> It's 2.1 miles on foot. It's not that far some times I get the train to Wylam and walk home along the wagon way, so I know it's doable. And who really knows how far a lost cat is going to go?


The longer he is gone, the further he could travel so very easy he's got that far, and further.

How wide have you leafleted?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor Teddy, don’t blame your self B, you have had so much on. The medication will kick in soon.


Shame the cameras haven’t shown CK near. I think he has gone too far, so now he is lost. 

Ok well caravan areas today, do that path, as I said before animals love a trail, plus many interesting thing to smell.

I so hope today you will get him home xxxxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor Ted. He’s probably picking up on your stress. 

I’m glad there’s been a possible sighting. Fingers and toes crossed it’s CK.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

More positive vibes on their way for some more encouraging news today x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> The longer he is gone, the further he could travel so very easy he's got that far, and further.
> 
> How wide have you leafleted?


Not as far as where he was spotted. As we went in a rush yesterday I didn't even have many posters with me. So we handed leaflets to a few people, got a poster up at the caravan park and I've just printed loads more so we can hand out all around that area later.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So this is the map… pink lines are going to be the focus at first. It would be great to find someone else who may have seen him or someone who can look at CK's picture and say oh no that is xyz's cat.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

All fingers, toes and paws crossed for a fruitful search today. 

Thinking about it, if he’s got himself lost and it’s very rural where you are with no “scent” for him to follow, it’s very possible that CK has headed towards a populated area, especially if he’s hungry as this would be a natural instinct for an indoors cat. He would feel more reassured with the lights and human sounds xxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

The owner of the two tabby cats that live near there has been in touch. Waiting for a photo but it sounds like it is a case of mistaken identity     

Heartbroken again


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> The owner of the two tabby cats that live near there has been in touch. Waiting for a photo but it sounds like it is a case of mistaken identity
> 
> Heartbroken again


 Let's hope not.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> The owner of the two tabby cats that live near there has been in touch. Waiting for a photo but it sounds like it is a case of mistaken identity
> 
> Heartbroken again


Oh no!

Don't give up hope Beth, go that direction anyway, as the trail to that place is easy to walk from your home, it makes sense CK might have followed the path. Is that a river running along side ? If so loads of wildlife to entertain CK.

Go armed with posters, knock and speak to anyone. There must be cat lovers there who are prepared to help you search, as we all would.

I feel so frustrated I can't do more xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve been looking at the map via google earth, it’s very possible CK went up the lane, through that farm and on to the path. I have been looking at the path that runs through the golf course to Close house, have you tried there?

Also see if the Wylam First school will let you put up posters? X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending lots more come home vibes. -lease come home CK
viv xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Don't give up hope Beth, go that direction anyway, as the trail to that place is easy to walk from your home, it makes sense CK might have followed the path. Is that a river running along side ? If so loads of wildlife to entertain CK.
> 
> ...


We are just leaving Wylam now. We have knocked doors, spoken to dog walkers and the garden centre and put posters up along the wagon way from Wylam to the end of the golf course. We can do the other side of the wagon way from our house the other way.

No one we spoke to had seen a cat like CK nor did they know of anyone who had Siamese cats or anything similar. Everyone we spoke to said they would keep an eye out and they have our flyer with contact details. Everyone seemed to know all the people who own cats and what the cats looked like.

So no new leads, we are super tired tho.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

One positive over this Beth is CK is so unusual looking, everyone WILL remember him now.

Go home, have a hot cuppa and reboot your energy. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah that's good, but also I guess makes him a target for someone just stealing him if he is found out and about :-(

I hadn't heard back from those pet detectives, so I searched again and contacted happy tails detective. They got back right away. They would never use a search dog for a cat who has been missing as long as CK :-( 

They can do a search, in my head I'm wondering how different that would be to whwt we're doing? I'm going to reply and ask if they can give a bit more detail on what a search plan entails.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s (a) bad of pet detectives (b) good happy tails responded but I wonder why they don’t use dogs? Or is it just the length of time?
Those working dogs are so well trained they wouldn’t kill a cat!
Defo find out more about their process.


B have you any friends and family who can help you both search? You do need help with the scale of area? Xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Topping up the vibes. 

I would keep mithering pet detectives if you can in the hope of at least having a conversation with someone about whether it’s feasible to do something like that 

I wish we all lived near you and could do a massive pf search. 

c’mon ck - time to be brave and let some 2 legs’ hear and see you


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2021)

Just checking for news.
Were there locals who offered to help? I would probably take them up if they offered. Maybe they have ideas of where he could be hiding that you don't - if they know the area well.
Also they may know of people likely to take in strays or collect cats, who may have him and not be aware he is missing etc.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I know I've been quiet so far
but 
I want you to know I'm sending thoughts, love and light to you 
I've sent prayers to both St Francis and to St Anthony 
And 
I asked my hedgewitch friend to send a protection and homing cast to CK


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tonight I have someone coming to help - and she is bringing her dad. She has Ted and Darcy's sister and cks sister. She is going to help look in hedgerows and stuff around here just as it gets dark. Some extra pair of eyes will help xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

J. Dawson said:


> Also they may know of people likely to take in strays or collect cats, who may have him and not be aware he is missing etc.


I will admit that I've also had thoughts along similar lines but didn't like to voice them  but I sincerely hope that I'm wrong and CK finds his way home soon.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Tonight I have someone coming to help - and she is bringing her dad. She has Ted and Darcy's sister and cks sister. She is going to help look in hedgerows and stuff around here just as it gets dark. Some extra pair of eyes will help xx


Thank goodness for that, you need help xxxx

J Dawson idea of local mad cat person who takes in strays is an excellent idea. I wonder if your local vet knows of anyone like this?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> That's (a) bad of pet detectives (b) good happy tails responded but I wonder why they don't use dogs? Or is it just the length of time?
> Those working dogs are so well trained they wouldn't kill a cat!
> Defo find out more about their process.
> 
> B have you any friends and family who can help you both search? You do need help with the scale of area? Xx


I think it's the length of time


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

As far as we know the only place for strays is both farms. I can ask on the Facebook page if anyone knows of any feral colonies or people feeding strays.

Our village is pretty much a dog owners space. There are cats of course, but there doesn't seem to be that many.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wildlife cameras seem to be quite popular, and more and more people seem to be setting up security cameras/video doorbells, hopefully CK will be spotted on one of those and give you a lead.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm pleased to hear you're getting some help, it is such a hard job on your own and you definitely need to rest when you can. So the more the merrier. Just wish we could all do more.
Any chance of rounding up some school kids to help search, with a reward as an incentive?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checking in. I’m glad you have someone coming to help you search tonight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you get a chance to go back to the old lady’s house and check? That’s been niggling me. 

Also I hate to be the one to say it but have you spoken to the local council to see if they have picked up any cats. Some do scan for chips but some don’t. But they should have a record of those picked up.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Too soon to even think along those lines @huckybuck

@Psygon has been following a possible sighting in the next village.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> Too soon to ever think along those lines @huckybuck
> 
> @Psygon has been following a possible sighting in the next village.


You mean the council? No, sadly I don't think so


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

Sometimes cats just disappear….and some come back.
They can never tell their story but I am sure they have lots to say.
I hope that CK finds his way home.
@Psygon please make sure you have a rest. You have gone above and beyond!
You have done everything humanly possible.
Please think of your mental health. Think of your other cats. Think of your husband.
I don't think you have slept enough in how many days?
Have you eaten?
Please be kind to yourself.
CK is on unauthorised adventure. His adventure will take as long as fate planned.
You might know! Or you might never know!
You have not given up!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> That's (a) bad of pet detectives (b) good happy tails responded but I wonder why they don't use dogs? Or is it just the length of time?
> Those working dogs are so well trained they wouldn't kill a cat!
> Defo find out more about their process.


I read somewhere that they would never use a dog to find an indoor cat because the cat would likely be close to home and they would not want to scare/spook it.

Keeping everything crossed that the extra pairs of eyes helps the search tonight x I still don't think he would have gone too far xx


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sorry you've not had any luck today Beth.

Just a thought have you been on the app Next Door? Our area is very active on there and lots of people in our area post about missing cats/found cats. Might be worth signing up to see if anyone has spotted him and posted on there.

https://nextdoor.co.uk/


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I’ve taken the liberty of forwarding CK’s Missing poster to the RSPCA’s Newcastle and Northumberland branch, asking if anyone’s handed in a cat that matches’s his description.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Did you get a chance to go back to the old lady's house and check? That's been niggling me.
> 
> Also I hate to be the one to say it but have you spoken to the local council to see if they have picked up any cats. Some do scan for chips but some don't. But they should have a record of those picked up.


I haven't... I will admit I was hoping not to do that, but you're right I need to caljl both Newcastle and Northumberland councils

And no she is still not around


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bethanjane22 said:


> Sorry you've not had any luck today Beth.
> 
> Just a thought have you been on the app Next Door? Our area is very active on there and lots of people in our area post about missing cats/found cats. Might be worth signing up to see if anyone has spotted him and posted on there.
> 
> https://nextdoor.co.uk/


Yes he is on my local nextdoor


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I've taken the liberty of forwarding CK's Missing poster to the RSPCA's Newcastle and Northumberland branch, asking if anyone's handed in a cat that matches's his description.


Thank you. I did speak to rspca west Northumberland too


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Remember when Frankies cat Dani went missing and turned up like 17 miles away in a lady's flat or something?! There's always hope! Stay strong and come on CK please come home now!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Again everyone who is helping thank you thank you thank you.

my friend has just left, they searched for over an hour and climbed into bramble we've not been in. But so far no CK. but maybe the movement will be enough to push him out of hiding if he is hiding near by.

Hopefully coming back Saturday too if ck is not home by then.

I have been back in the wood. Laid out trail cameras in the area we are most interested in.

walked the farmyard and wagon way again, put up more posters, had a look in some hedgerows not looked in before when I saw the black and white Tom cat head in there. It's another animal path so worth keeping an eye on and not far from the house.

had a mini heart attack when the camera on the cat run finally triggered and there was a blurry shape in front. But it turned out to be a grey squirrel coming in. I hope the other tonks were looking out the window at the time, they would have loved seeing that.

We did eat lunch… we've walked an awful lot today, most days it's been slow walks and standing around listening, today was a lot more distance covered raising awareness

just have to hope it does something .

and @Milo's mum you're right I know we are not getting enough sleep… I am worn out today tho, so think it will be an early ish night and hope the morning brings better news.

I will be out again later when it's properly dark hoping to catch a glimpse of cat eyes somewhere…


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s a really good day B, good of your friends to help. It’s good the hedgerows are being disturbed. Animals paths are always full of activity. 

put out your dirty clothes from today, he might pick up the scent from the walk 

Stay positive, keep hope x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I haven't... I will admit I was hoping not to do that, but you're right I need to caljl both Newcastle and Northumberland councils
> 
> And no she is still not around


It's horrid to have to consider it but hopefully it will be something you can rule out. Then the focus can be back on the searching.

I am still niggling over the fact that the lady is not around - is it that she's away and he could be locked in somewhere or is it that she is choosing not to be around so you can't search. I hate thinking suspiciously but I am concerned there's been so few sightings.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It's horrid to have to consider it but hopefully it will be something you can rule out. Then the focus can be back on the searching.
> 
> I am still niggling over the fact that the lady is not around - is it that she's away and he could be locked in somewhere or is it that she is choosing not to be around so you can't search. I hate thinking suspiciously but I am concerned there's been so few sightings.


Husband and I have just discussed sending both neighbours an email tonight about the house searching so we're doing that.

She is lovely btw, I think we just keep missing her. Or she's in and doesn't hear the door (which happens quite a bit tbh). She only keeps light on in whatever room she is in so it can be hard to tell if she is in or out. I think an email will be the best option, and as my husband just said if we mail both neighbours at the same time she won't think we think she could be silly enough to be missing a cat hiding in her house.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Husband and I have just discussed sending both neighbours an email tonight about the house searching so we're doing that.
> 
> She is lovely btw, I think we just keep missing her. Or she's in and doesn't hear the door (which happens quite a bit tbh). She only keeps light on in whatever room she is in so it can be hard to tell if she is in or out. I think an email will be the best option, and as my husband just said if we mail both neighbours at the same time she won't think we think she could be silly enough to be missing a cat hiding in her house.


Brilliant idea!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Keeping everything crossed that all your efforts bring good results tonight, plus sending more positive thoughts. Come on CK, go find someone, there's plenty two legs looking for you who will help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh B, I feel so utterly gutted for you and your little family. I just told Oscar he needs to get a feline message to you somehow. I'm praying to St Anthony and I so wish I could pop up and help you look. Poor Ted too  They must be wondering what the heck is going on. 

Please please please eat dinner and have a glass of wine (or whatever) and try to get a good sleep. I also feel *really* twitchy about the neighbour's house. I hope you can get in there soon (I say this after Douglas our friend's cat was stolen by their over the road neighbour! My pal - his owner - heard his meow one day and he'd somehow got into the porch of the house he'd been captive in, shouting for help she thinks).

CK, sending you a giant ball of love and hope that wherever you are, you can find your way back to the two legs who love you tonight. Come on little man, adventuring needs to be over.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I justbremembered last year my sisters indoor cat escaped and went missing not long after she moved so she put an add on the community FB group and was contacted by a lady who said I know who has your cat. My sister went round to the neighbours house and this little old lady told her God had sent the cat to her to replace her old cat who had recently died. Eventually she gave the cat back to my sister! So you just never know!


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

[QUOTE="TriTri

Good tip; use your ears, get up close to anywhere he can be, call, stay very quiet, and listen very carefully.[/QUOTE]

You know,... when a cat is maybe stuck somewhere and scared, or simply hiding somewhere and scared, they might not react even if called by a voice they know well.

They can go on silent mode and you have to get into the mindset of searching for them as if they were an inanimate object that can't make a sound. This is something the cat behaviourist (CB for short if I need to mention him again) sister contacted promptly when her cat was missing explained.
This was after her cat didn't show up for a whole day and night. Which in 9 years had never happened before.
Sister was willing to do anything in her power to find her. I live in a different country, the UK, and I was super stressed too as I adore her cat as well and couldn't do anything to help searching for her.

My sister's cat had been accidentally locked into a relative's car boot and she never meowed when called; my sister went up to cousin's car more than once to check if maybe she was inside the car, on the seats, and called her to see if she would meow, assuming she would have responded if she had been anywhere nearby. Wrong assumption clearly and so the CB had guessed correctly that her cat had gone on silent mode.

I kept telling my sister to keep calling for her cat because surely her cat would have meowed back but it's not something to take for granted apparently.
I will also clarify this silent mode might not be how absolutely every cat is gonna react. It's merely a possibility to consider.

Sister never thought of checking the boot because she didn't know cousin had left it open for a while, right around the time her cat was outside.
Her cat never spends whole days outside and she just keeps to the basement, courtyard or garden my family and my cousin's family all share.
She is out for her 2-3 hours then goes back indoors now that she is a senior cat. Also, she had never been one to sneak into cars for a nap or to explore..
During the day following her disappearance her cat was found when cousin opened the boot again by chance... there she was! I cried out to my partner that the cat had been found as if I had won the lottery when my sister showed me a pic of her holding the little rascal, who was safe and sound. Just a bit disoriented but that's normal.
Sister had looked everywhere; checked all the neighbourhood, asked neighbours to check their gardens or garages but no result. She had looked everywhere apart from the boot . Can say now that I know there was a happy ending in this case... that was a funny set of circumstances indeed!

My advice is to look in any place, even ones you would never think a cat could sneak into.

Maybe offer a reward if anyone spots your cat or brings him back to you? I had told my sister to try the same thing, but I know it can be risky as people might take someone's pet to hold for ransom if they see money offered for a missing pet. Doesn't need to be a big amount, but just a little incentive for people to keep an eye out for your pet and look a little more closely, since everyone likes money.

I apologise for any typos etc. I am very tired at the moment.

I am still hoping to read OP's announcement that her cat was found at last. Keeping fingers crossed and I truly wish for a speedy return back home for your little guy.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

That's reminded me of the time Nora escaped. She was so scared and skittish, she got that stressed she was panting  But she was stressed at not being able to jump up into the garden, it's about 9 feet up from the path where she was to the top of the fence panel. She really wasn't fussed I was there and couldn't make the connection that I meant home, even though that's the only place she's ever known me.

Basically, what I'm trying to say is, take things out that smell of home in general too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been following events all day and will be praying for his safe return very soon. Look after yourselves Mr and Mrs @Psygon xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It's absolutely pouring with rain right now :-( if it stops tonight I can put some extra things outside that smell of home. I hope wherever he is he has good shelter.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Another one here following the day’s events and hoping for some good news. I’m sure CK will find a nice dry spot. We all know one thing and that’s cats have 9 lives. It sounds like he’s got temporarily lost. I’d leave one or two lights on, if possible, to help him find his way home.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> It's absolutely pouring with rain right now :-( if it stops tonight I can put some extra things outside that smell of home. I hope wherever he is he has good shelter.


My dogs are ultra sniffy after rain its like smells are more noticeable. Am sure there is science behind it. Hopefully this helps CK find his home, by smell.

Our cats that I had when growing up were always warm and dry somewhere outside, so am imagining CK snug as a bug in a rug nearby

Will keep checking in. I even pick up my phone to check on CK at my friends house are you checking up for that cat again is what's said when picking up the phone!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> My dogs are ultra sniffy after rain its like smells are more noticeable. Am sure there is science behind it. Hopefully this helps CK find his home, by smell.
> 
> Our cats that I had when growing up were always warm and dry somewhere outside, so am imagining CK snug as a bug in a rug nearby
> 
> Will keep checking in. I even pick up my phone to check on CK at my friends house are you checking up for that cat again is what's said when picking up the phone!


I was reading on this when searching about sniffer dogs. It seems dogs find it easier to smell things in damp conditions because it helps their olfactory function - as it works best when moist. So basically it sounds like it can improve their performance. Temperature plays a part too.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I was reading on this when searching about sniffer dogs. It seems dogs find it easier to smell things in damp conditions because it helps their olfactory function - as it works best when moist. So basically it sounds like it can improve their performance. Temperature plays a part too.


Oooo it's all coming back to me,yes I remember that.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I was so hoping today would be a turning point in this nightmare for all concerned and like everyone else , wish there was something constructive I could do to help.
One thing that did occur to me was that you had mentioned you had recorded one or more of CK's fur family "calling for him" for the want of a better description.
Would it be possible to record and play it over a speaker system late at night or early morning when all is quiet .The sound might travel a fair distance.
Sorry if that idea seems a bit daft .


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just saw this, sending lots of positive vibes, hopefully he is found soon, you must be going out your mind with worry xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Insomniac homing vibes being sent. 

Hope today brings some answers


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been wracking my brains as to any other places a cat would go, any locked places, hidey holes, anywhere you might think 'he wouldn't go there' but you need to look anyway.

I know from helping friends search for lost cats how draining and tiring it is and dispiriting when you don't find them each day but, then suddenly, they can be found somewhere. So, keeping up the positive vibes. He will be back. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning @Psygon I hope that you got some sleep and I hope that there's been a precious arrival home in the night. Oh CK, where can you be? If you're locked up in a house close by, please try to show your mum where you are. If you hear her, shout with all your might!

I hope today brings positive news, B. Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

buffie said:


> Would it be possible to record and play it over a speaker system late at night or early morning when all is quiet .The sound might travel a fair distance.
> Sorry if that idea seems a bit daft .


This sounds to me like a brilliant idea .

Please don't lose heart Beth. No one could do any more than you are.

Hoping today will be the day CK is reunited with his family.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've shared CK's Missing poster on FB again, plus one of your update posts. Family and friends might think I'm spamming them now, considering I haven't been on FB for years,  but tough. 

Come home, Little Man.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another praying for CK to be found today. Xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Topping the vibes xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just a thought about offering a reward. Never part with any money until you have you cat in your possession again.
This was the advice given on a recent TV program warning of scammers preying on owners of lost pets.
If anyone isn't aware, the latest scam is to phone saying they are RSPCA/Rescue etc, and have your cat then ask for a small donation i.e.£25. Then once they have your bank details they rip you off. One lady lost £900 seconds after she donated.
I know we don't want to think about it, but it's rife atm, so be on your guard. No cat, no reward!!!
Hoping and praying CK is home today.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Topping up the vibes. The lack of sightings makes me think he may be shut in somewhere. Or I suppose it could just be because he’s not in a densely populated area.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning all. No CK yet. :-(

@Cully the very first call I had after I put the posters up was someone making sure I was aware about that scam. So we will be on guard against that. The only company who has called me was Animal Search after I listed him as missing.

I've managed 8 hours sleep, think my body really needed that. I've left my husband sleeping and got up to check cameras and see if any sightings reported. Not dressed for going into the woods yet tho to check trail cameras.

Randomly read up on data protection and trail cameras last night. Really should be putting a sign up when we place them out to say CCTV on operation. The wood is private land so that's probably ok, but we have had them out watching the road. Anyway, that's something to remember if we need to move them.

Today I have a thermal camera turning up, I hope that helps rule out or in places we've been looking.

Husband and I will be calling both councils to check for any deceased cats.

Elderly neighbour has invited us around to check room by room, and place food out. She did have her patio doors open for a while. Those patio doors are near the back of our back garden. So maybe...

She also reported that she had 3 visitors on Sunday. So that is another route to check.

Other than that I'm not sure what else to do. Someone has suggested setting up a dedicated Facebook page for CK to raise even more awareness, so I may do that.

Temperature has dropped outside. Not feeling quite as mild today.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad you got some rest...you're certainly leaving no stone unturned. Excellent news about your elderly neighbour, check under the beds and in cupboards if he's an inquisitive boy! I think it's a great idea about a dedicated Facebook page for CK, and possibly Instagram too, there are thousands of cat lovers on there and you can hashtag to your hearts content for Newcastle, North East, all over! Have you covered Twitter? (sorry if I've missed that, there have been so many suggestions)..

Could CK have slipped into an open car with one of the 3 visitors maybe?

Rooting so hard for him to be back safe with you xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning

So glad you had a longer sleep, you need it. Eat well too x

Glad lady neighbour allowing you to go and have a good look inside, don’t be polite, route around everywhere.
Also glad that thermal camera is turning up, that will really help in that wooded area, although might spook you out, with how much is actually infront of you x


Please let today be the day or some hope. Xxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> Glad you got some rest...you're certainly leaving no stone unturned. Excellent news about your elderly neighbour, check under the beds and in cupboards if he's an inquisitive boy! I think it's a great idea about a dedicated Facebook page for CK, and possibly Instagram too, there are thousands of cat lovers on there and you can hashtag to your hearts content for Newcastle, North East, all over! Have you covered Twitter? (sorry if I've missed that, there have been so many suggestions)..
> 
> Could CK have slipped into an open car with one of the 3 visitors maybe?
> 
> Rooting so hard for him to be back safe with you xx


She says she thinks it unlikely they left car doors open, but they were collecting things so I guess there is a small chance they did. We will ask for contact details when we go over later. It certainly won't hurt to call them anyway.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for some good news today x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so wanting to be able to update this thread title to say that he's home.
You are doing everything you can and all of our fingers and paws are tightly crossed. Thinking of you every day xxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Every time I check in I hope to see the thread title updated to say he’s home. Cmon CK - where are you? Make a bit of noise so that a 2 legs hears you.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I so hope he’s taking refuge in the neighbours house and will be home soon.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm another who's been checking regularly, hoping for good news. Glad you both got some rest last night. How's Ted doing with his calming products? 

Crossing fingers and paws and sending all the positive vibes xxx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Popping in to send more positive vibes. Come on CK time to come home.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ted is ok, still super quiet and needy. Not really sure if it's him or Darcy that is cropping Jammy's whiskers as she was doing it yesterday. Maybe they both are.

Darcy was up at about 4 am wailing and calling on and off for about an hour. Not sure if she was looking for CK again.

Out of interest... When we have been out looking for CK we have been using a recording of Darcy. But I know that when CK comes home we are going to be in a reintroduction scenario. Given that's the case does that mean we should stop that? If he hears her now is it just going to worry him and make him more scared?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Personally I wouldn’t think there’s any problem using Darcy’s voice as a “come home” call. I think the reason reintroductions are necessary is due to a change in the returning cat’s smell , because they’ve been elsewhere.( I found this out to my own cost this week ).

Desperately hoping Darcy’s voice does the trick.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Both local councils scan for chips, they have my contact details. Nothing so far.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We just remembered ages ago we used to make the cats come to us with a bell. We've not used it in ages as shaking a treat box does the same, but I got it out and Ted and Darcy remembered that it means treats. 

It's obviously a lot louder than shaking and popping the lid on a tube of thrive, or shaking a dreamies tub. 

It has to be worth a try


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Such a lot happening, I hope the thermal camera proves useful today.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Popped into send more come home vibes for CK. I really hope you find him today.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

A bell is a brilliant idea. Also relived council have had no reporting. That must have been an extremely difficult call to make. X


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Topping up the vibes from the willsee household xxx

The bell is a great idea! Anything which links to home is good and a bell can be heard some distance. Xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Both local councils scan for chips, they have my contact details.* Nothing so far*.


Paws crossed there never is .



Forester said:


> Personally I wouldn't think there's any problem using Darcy's voice as a "come home" call. I think the reason reintroductions are necessary is due to a change in the returning cat's smell , because they've been elsewhere.( I found this out to my own cost this week ).
> 
> Desperately hoping Darcy's voice does the trick.


Agree with this ,anything that gets his attention is worth trying .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Both local councils scan for chips, they have my contact details. Nothing so far.


That is such a relief to hear. 
I am glad you are going to check the house today too.

I think the thermal camera is such a good idea. Will be interested to know which one you bought and how well you think it works. Don't forget to look up with it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Both local councils scan for chips, they have my contact details. *Nothing so far.*


That's hopeful. Let's hope it remains that way.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Camera has arrived!


huckybuck said:


> That is such a relief to hear.
> I am glad you are going to check the house today too.
> 
> I think the thermal camera is such a good idea. Will be interested to know which one you bought and how well you think it works. Don't forget to look up with it.


We didn't buy it, I have a friend who is gadget mad (and also owns one of Ted and Darcy's siblings). He has sent me it as he had one. It's a FLIR TG165. I don't know yet if it is going to help us or not, or if the range will be good enough. We have been around a few places outside to test it out, it can certainly spot areas that have different temperatures. Whether it will find a hidden cat we will have to wait and see. I think it may end up being more useful inside than out.

We had shopping delivery booked for today, waiting in for that is horrible as I can't be just sat around not doing at the moment. Just makes my mind wander. Hopefully here soon tho.

The other tonks are desperate to be outside today, it's gone from cold to bright and sunny so I think that's why. There are birds in and around the cat run too and they keep rushing to the windows after hearing something which keeps getting my hopes up.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Camera has arrived!
> 
> We didn't buy it, I have a friend who is gadget mad (and also owns one of Ted and Darcy's siblings). He has sent me it as he had one. It's a FLIR TG165. I don't know yet if it is going to help us or not, or if the range will be good enough. We have been around a few places outside to test it out, it can certainly spot areas that have different temperatures. Whether it will find a hidden cat we will have to wait and see. I think it may end up being more useful inside than out.
> 
> ...


Can they go outside for a while while you wait for delivery or would it be too difficult to get them in again?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Can they go outside for a while while you wait for delivery or would it be too difficult to get them in again?


We've made it so that if CK comes back that way he can get into the cat garden and catio. So can't let the others out without closing up that route for the little man. Also honestly since our gut feeling is he got out that way until we have been able to inspect the whole thing in detail we can't let them out anyway. We need to know how he got out and repair it /make more secure.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just checking in with more good vibes and positive thoughts. Glad you got some sleep, make sure you eat something nutritious to keep your strength up xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Keep checking back to see if there is good news …. Sending lots more positive vibes and keeping you all in our thoughts xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

No luck in her house 

Nothing moving, nothing hiding.

Every time we do something like this it just chips away at my hope that little bit more. 

I am feeling so so low right now.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> No luck in her house
> 
> Nothing moving, nothing hiding.
> 
> ...


Sending hugs

Positive about the council. Keep hope alive but we do all understand the roller-coaster you are on


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Try and stay positive but I know it's not easy. I know what it feels like. x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> No luck in her house
> 
> Nothing moving, nothing hiding.
> 
> ...


It's a hell of a lot easier said than done, I know, but try to turn that around. It's one less place that he can be, and so one step closer to finding him.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I am feeling so so low right now.


I can empathise with that feeling - many years ago my then cat, Sooty, did the disappearing act on the morning I was flying to Portugal for a holiday. I could't cancel the trip because my Mum was going with me. So had to go leaving neighbours and my Dad on cat "watch". Sooty didn't reappear until 10 days later when he was heard by one of the neighbours crying at my back door to be let in. He was fine, just very hungry and we found out later that he had been hiding in the basement of another neighbour's house that was having building work done. That was the worst 10 days of my life, I spent those days crying every day (some holiday that was for my poor Mum !). At the time I said to my Mum that the worst part was the not knowing if he was alive and trapped somewhere or if he was dead.

More "come home CK" vibes on their way.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Psygon I know your low right now, it's horrible being in the dark, but you have to keep hoping. Your doing everything you can to get little man back.
Tonight you will be out with that night vision camera, you might find him, someone might call with a sighting or someone might call saying he is at the vets. You also have your friend helping over the weekend, it hasn't been a week yet, many cat disappear and come waltzing back after a few weeks.

Have a cuppa, a good cry, a whole packet of biscuits and cuddles with the gang xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

(((Hugs))) @Psygon


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It's the weekend tomorrow, so there may be more people around to talk to, perhaps walkers who can keep a look out. Don't despair, he's definitely out there somewhere. And haven't you got friends coming again to help search- fresh ears and eyes. Fingers crossed and sending more positive vibes.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

What about a recording of the rest of the tonks purring or some other happier meow? Meowing when they play or something?

I'm another one hoping the council never call you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You are leaving no stone unturned @Psygon and gosh, how tough that call to the councils must have been. Well done.

CK, your poor two legs and four legged brethren are missing you so much. Please please come home tonight.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope the thermal imaging camera helps. Bell definitely a good idea.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Husband has been out once using camera it's tricky to use and may not help - think it depends where we point it. A lot of cold vegetation seems to just block ability to see beyond.

We've been out again today. Covered village in New posters, back to Wylam to look around near the caravan park, went the other way along the wagon way to Throckley and still nothing. Put up more posters. Do know that people are looking out for him, we had people come and ask if we had found him yet or had any sightings :-( given the rain last night nearly all the posters were damaged. Seems plastic wallets did not protect them. I've ordered a laminator.

I was hoping someone was going to call us today about sniffer dogs (I know someone said they wouldn't use them but I have to try everything). Anyway, I have no contact details for them and they didn't call us. 

I asked neighbour about who collected stuff, it was an advert on Freecycle and she deletes all her emails and has no record :-( I'm hoping they are still in the trash as we really need to know where those people came from and went to.

I'm currently reblasting social media. Being focused on my request for help, trying to find people who feed hedgehogs or stray cats and get them to check who is eating the food. 

I am just feeling incredibly broken right now. 6 days, and it's heading to freezing outside.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

CK, little man please come home. 

More homing vibes


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Beth, my heart aches for you. All you can do is keep doing what your doing. X

Will there be a record on Freecycle anywhere? Can you ring the company?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sending some love, I can't stand this for you both (nor the furries). What else can we do for you, Beth? Anything. Just ask. Anything at all. 

Please find your way back, little man, please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
Sorry to hear no good news yet, keep hoping.

The neighbor who deleted the emails, does she empty her trash folder? My Gmail keeps trash about a month I think after deleting unless manually emptied.

I was thinking CK may have gotten out a small opening the others cannot if physically smaller than them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am sorry Beth, the worry and frustration is exhausting for you both. Most of us feel so helpless being so far away and you're in our thoughts most of the day. We will keep hoping and praying for good news. Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

On the tonk Facebook pages I'm on someone posted this. I've been saying the mantra in my head all day, and I really don't believe in this kind of stuff. But you just never know.

The post:

Okay, I'm going to tell you a story, and hopefully, it will work for you. My blue mink Sarah let herself out the back storm door (it had a French handle instead of a twisting knob) and was gone a week, and like you, I was beside myself. We put fliers with her picture all over the neighborhood, but nothing happened. One evening my girlfriends grabbed me and took me to Cracker Barrel for dinner. Once seated, everyone shared their newsy life, and everyone wanted to know if we had found Sarah. My bestie, who is NOT a Catholic, told me about St Anthony, the patron saint of lost things. She told me this prayer: "Tony, Tony, look around, something's lost and must be found." Evidently, St Anthony prefers Tony over Anthony. So, we joined hands and whispered aloud, "Tony, Tony, look around, Sarah's lost and must be found." We enjoyed a wonderful dinner and fellowship which brightened my spirits. As we departed, we stood in the dark parking lot, formed a circle, joined hands, and again chanted, "Tony, Tony, look around, Sarah's lost and must be found" and we hugged and we headed for home. As I drove home, I kept saying the mantra in my head, and as I drove up the long driveway to our house, I hit the garage door opener which also turned on the outside lights. Out of nowhere ran Sarah, right into the garage!!!!! I was hysterical with joy!!!! We have no idea where she had been, but we took her to the vet the next day, and she checked out fine. So, take this long-winded story to heart, and start your chanting prayer: "Tony, Tony, look around, CK's lost and must be found". Blessings for your journey!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'll try anything, doing it now. We should all join in. Maybe on the hour every hour we are awake we can all do it?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've just repeated the chant too. Anything to help.

I'm another one whose heart is breaking for you all. 

Come home, CK. Come on home. Your human slaves and your furry friends are missing you so, so much.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll try anything, doing it now. We should all join in. Maybe on the hour every hour we are awake we can all do it?


I'm in , at least it will make me feel useful .
Please CK give us a clue where you are x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I posted it on this thread earlier.
Also put a candle with the prayer.
No. you don’t have to be a Catholic.
I have a little candle saved from Palm Sunday burning now.

And St Gertrude patroness of cats…to keep CK well…


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I’ve remembered an old night vision scope which belonged to my husband. It will be in the post to Beth tomorrow morning. If it helps, great, if it doesn’t there’s nothing lost.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

“Tony Tony, look around, CK is lost and must be found” I’m with you xxxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m in! It can’t hurt.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in.
Tony, Tony, look around.
Ck's lost and must be found.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> I think I posted it on this thread earlier.
> Also put a candle with the prayer.
> No. you don't have to be a Catholic.
> I have a little candle saved from Palm Sunday burning now.
> ...


I hope it all works. I really do. All the love and support from everyone here is amazing xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I’m certainly in.

“Tony, Tony, look around, CK's lost and must be found"

Come on CK please come home xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Święty Antoni Padewski wybawicielu niebieski jeśli będzie wola Twoja niech się znajdzie zguba moja CK wróci do Beth.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tony,Tony look around,CK's lost and must be found


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We've made a new nest for CK in our greenhouse. It has a big cat bed in they all sleep in and in that we have out some of our clothes from the wash basket. We also put the shark bed in there. Then hanging in the greenhouse are some more of our clothes. Good thing about spending all our time not in the house is the wash basket is not going down anytime soon. 

Thw greenhouse is near where we last saw him.

We have covered the area in camera traps. The cat trap is near too. We've ditched the tuna and put Sheba in it. I'm pretty sure it smells way more than the tuna. Since it's colder tonight I really am hoping it draws him out to find shelter.

Watching our CCTV cameras I've found we have a little mouse who comes to our patio. I put some food out for him or her too. 

I have a lead on a dog handler. It may not be totally impossible to consider IF CK is still in the area. If he has moved on then it's not going to work. Although yet again I am waiting on a reply and the person who I have contacted who is relatively near us may just tell me they can't do it... But a dog handler in Dorset said it is possible, with the right dog etc.

Tony, Tony look around. CK's lost and must be found.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Amazing, I was reading this and started the chant on the hour!
Tony, Tony CK's lost and must be found!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tony Tony ,look around ,CK's lost and must be found


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony Tony, look around CKs lost and must be found!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not quite the hour but I'm logging off now ,Thinking of you and your husband @Psygon
Please be home by morning CK x

Tony , Tony , look around, CK's lost and must be found .


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

TTLACKLMBF


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't hurt to do both versions.

Tony, Tony, Look arorund. CK'S lost and must be found.
Please St Antony, look around, CK's lost and must be found. Thank you St Antony, for looking around. Now I'm sure CK will be found.

Sending plenty of Come Home, You Little Horror, vibes. Lots of hugs and positive energy vibes to @Psygon and Mr Psygon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I woke several times in the night, did the chant to St Anthony each time, so I’m hoping we have good news this morning. Please CK, please have found your way home.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So did I @Mrs Funkin I even called one of the dogs Tony.

Let there be news soon, all this chanting has to work x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Judy adding some homecoming vibes to the thread…


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So did I. If CK is able to, I'm sure the combined chanting will guide him home.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Me too, 
Tony Tony look around, CKs lost and must be found.

Come on little man x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

No news. 

Can't think what the plan should be for today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Tony Tony look around, CKs lost and must be found.

My last thought at night is to hope that CK finds his way home and my first thought on waking is to hope that today's the day @Psygon reports the glad tidings that he's back.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> No news.
> 
> Can't think what the plan should be for today.


Ummm around that farm and then down the path along the river but the opposite way. There will be more walkers and dogs around today so that will push creatures into hiding. X


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi,
Sorry no news. 
Some ideas:
I would cover again likely ground or possible ground not covered. 
You mentioned leaflets getting wet. Put up where they were damaged if you have the laminator use that. 
I am not sure you have a reward listed or not but would add that to any new leaflets. 
Money can be an incentive to turn him in or at least report a sighting.
As I think mentioned by @Cully of course don't hand money over till you have your cat.

Does your village connect to any other villages? I think you mentioned going to a place with a W in its name. If that place did not work out try the other direction for the nearest village. 
Put up leaflets, even if CK did not wander that far, someone from there may have picked him up while driving or hiking by.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

J. Dawson said:


> Hi,
> Sorry no news.
> Some ideas:
> I would cover again likely ground or possible ground not covered.
> ...


Yes we put up leaflets yesterday in Heddon (our village), Wylam and Throckley. As well as doing more Facebook posts in those villages.

The laminator arrives later hopefully and I can do some more leaflets. I've had someone tell me that they have alerted people that live on the wagon way between us and Throckley, and in particular a lady who feeds the farm cats at the farm by us and they are all keeping an eye out.

It's again that feeling of sheer hopelessness at the scale of land around here that just doesn't have people on. It's very demoralising. Even when we walk the wagon way to the other villages as you go along there are just woods and trees and bushes and just so much to cover.n


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m sorry there is no news. I would talk to as many people as possible (emphasising the reward - anything to get people talking and mentioning sightings) in case someone has taken him in and wants to keep him. Someone may have seen a cat like that in a window or something. Anything to generate possible leads.

Tony, Tony look around. CKs lost and must be found.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually my mission this morning is to try and speak to the person who feeds the cats at the farm. I'd like to know exactly where she feeds them and then we can ask to place a trail camera there tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2021)

I think that is a good idea about speaking to the farm lady. I think an indoor cat as CK was most of his life will associate people with food and gravitate to where people are.
The farm cats may not want him joining in the feeding, if he is around there and he may need to come after the others finished (if that is the scenario I am just making an assumption). So in that case the camera would be a big help if he is feeding off from the regular meal times but still seeking food.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Tony, Tony, Look arorund. CK'S lost and must be found.
Please St Antony, look around, CK's lost and must be found. Thank you St Antony, for looking around. Now I'm sure CK will be found.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m glad you’ve got a plan for today. I really hope it turns up something. He’s got to be out there somewhere. 

Tony Tony look around. CK’s lost and must be found.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm another who woke a few times through the night thinking.
Tony Tony look around ,CK's lost and must be found .
I will keep it up throughout the day I promise .He is out there somewhere x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When you do the leaflet drop please try to knock on the doors and hand them over rather than post through the letter box. 

I think people are more likely to tell you stuff to your face than pick up the phone if they think it might not be that important. 

Have you knocked on the doors of the roads of the 2 villages where their back gardens back on to the fields around you? I think that would be my next step.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry there is no news. I was really hoping there would be. Big hugs for you both. 
Tony Tony look around CK’s lost and must be found. 
It’s a long shot but could someone have taken him in?
Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

vivien said:


> So sorry there is no news. I was really hoping there would be. Big hugs for you both.
> Tony Tony look around CK's lost and must be found.
> *It's a long shot but could someone have taken him in?*
> Viv xx


I have to say this thought has been going round in my head too.If someone has taken him in they are possibly to afraid/ashamed to admit it now that they realise there is a family devastated and looking everywhere for him .


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> When you do the leaflet drop please try to knock on the doors and hand them over rather than post through the letter box.
> 
> I think people are more likely to tell you stuff to your face than pick up the phone if they think it might not be that important.
> 
> Have you knocked on the doors of the roads of the 2 villages where their back gardens back on to the fields around you? I think that would be my next step.


We didnknock a few doors, and not in all of the places. I can try and pull myself together to go do that.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

The same thought occurred to me. He's an unusual looking cat and I wouldn't be surprised if someone has decided they'd like to keep him. That's why it's important to talk to people as they might have seen something or have an idea of someone who might do that. It's hard to conceal a cat unless you keep them in a windowless room.

You are doing well to keep this up @Psygon . You must feel so hopeless having done all you have done and no leads. He just has to be out there somewhere. I hate to say it, but if something awful had happened I think he would have been found. So he is likely out there either hiding or trapped in somewhere.

Tony Tony look around. CK's lost and must be found.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> The same thought occurred to me. He's an unusual looking cat and I wouldn't be surprised if someone has decided they'd like to keep him. That's why it's important to talk to people as they might have seen something or have an idea of someone who might do that. It's hard to conceal a cat unless you keep them in a windowless room.
> 
> You are doing well to keep this up @Psygon . You must feel so hopeless having done all you have done and no leads. He just has to be out there somewhere. I hate to say it, but if something awful had happened I think he would have been found. So he is likely out there either hiding or trapped in somewhere.
> 
> Tony Tony look around. CK's lost and must be found.


I guess my real worry is that if something awful happened, given where we live, I think it's unlikely anyone would find him. If he died in the woods or something. I think the fact there has been nothing keeps my head cycling back to that.

I know that's depressing. But it is where my head keeps going as each day goes past.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> I have to say this thought has been going round in my head too.If someone has taken him in they are possibly to afraid/ashamed to admit it now that they realise there is a family devastated and looking everywhere for him .


Same here. It's why I think door knocking is so important as it's a lot harder to lie to someone's face. Also you might find a neighbour mentions next door have a new cat or something which they may not pick up a phone to say.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I guess my real worry is that if something awful happened, given where we live, I think it's unlikely anyone would find him. If he died in the woods or something. I think the fact there has been nothing keeps my head cycling back to that.
> 
> I know that's depressing. But it is where my head keeps going as each day goes past.


I just don't think that's the case with CK Beth. You very rarely see a dead cat unless it's by a road and thankfully the council haven't found him that way. He is fit and healthy, could hunt and climb out of danger if he needed to.

My instinct is saying he's either stuck, trapped or taken in. More so from the lack of sightings of him.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have redone our leaflets, printing now. Targeting them at the houses that back on to fields. 

Laminator won't come until this evening. 

But we can go knock doors again, and then go back with posters.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beth, I know you want to be out doing something but might you benefit from a little rest today? You and husband must be frazzled just from stress about the whole situation - let alone not eating properly, probably not sleeping well and walking miles looking. 

CK - I’m going to have to use my stern auntie voice at this rate. Get your little striped legs home this minute, young man!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Beth, I know you want to be out doing something but might you benefit from a little rest today? You and husband must be frazzled just from stress about the whole situation - let alone not eating properly, probably not sleeping well and walking miles looking.
> 
> CK - I'm going to have to use my stern auntie voice at this rate. Get your little striped legs home this minute, young man!


Yes we probably would but I honestly can't not do something. Otherwise I just dissolve into a crying mess.

I heard back from the people I was recommended in terms of dog searches and again that's a no go. They then referred me to Drone SAR who I had previously contacted and they have already refused to post my request as I wanted help looking for a cat, not a dog.

It's just endless circles of heartbreak and disappointment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I’m so so sorry  I’m sure you do feel like you have to be doing - try to take of yourselves too please. 

It’s still niggling at me that he’s in someone’s house - accidentally or otherwise. Oh little man get home, please.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've posted on the Newcastle and Northumberland Lost and Found FB page.

Tony, Tony Look around. CK's lost and must be found.
Please St Anthony, look around. CK's lost and must be found. Thank you, St Anthony, for looking around. Now I know CK will be found.

Sending a prayer to St Gertrude, too. 

And more "CK, get your behind back home" and postive vibes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am pretty certain you’ve covered it but “nextdoor” or any similar sites for your village plus the villages/towns that are slightly further afield. I think you may reach people not nec up on social media. Also you tend to get email updates from these sites once registered which prompt you to pop in and look at the latest posts - at least I do. 

Another thing I thought of was FB marketplace - not sure it’s allowed though but if it is - possible reward that leads to finding him. You might reach a larger range of people in the area.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Psygon I've been following this thread, haven't really known what to say but have been sending good vibes. 
Just want to add now, please don't give up hope. I feel like he is either hunkered down or some good samaritan has taken him in and will eventually get him to a vet to get that chip checked.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I've posted on a couple of Bearded Collie FB groups and a cat group. Might get it to a wider audience.

Tony Tony look around CK 's list and can't be found


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I posted on nextdoor and it went to all the local areas.

It's on Facebook (and being shared etc):
Throckley page
Wylam page
Heddon page
Northumberland lost and found pets
Animals lost and found Gateshead, tyneside and surrounding
North east lost pets
And possibly others I can't remember

I've tried:
Drone SAR for lost dogs (wouldn't allow)
North east drones (no replies)

I've contacted:
Mantrailers
Pet trailers
Pet detectives

Sorry I am feeling very frustrated and upset right now.

I can't go and knock doors until I am a bit calmer and in a better headspace.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I've shared on some Beardie FB groups and a cat one. More people that are it the better

Tony Tony look around CK's lost and can't be found


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I can totally understand your need to be busy and do something @Psygon . It's worth going over the same ground again too as people forget and it's worth refreshing their memories and reminding them that he's still missing. Also re-checking places in case you missed him last time or he's coming and going. Are there any empty properties nearby?

You still need to look after yourself though so try to take some time out and get some rest if you can.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Beth I really do feel for you. It is so frustrating when you have done so much already. It’s not in vain lovely. If not now it may still lead or prompt to sightings/info of him. 

You must be emotionally and physically drained. But I understand the need to keep busy in the search. Take a breather and recharge for an hour or so. Knock on those doors later when people will be back from the shops etc and having their tea. 

I am willing all the energy that you have put into finding him will be returned by his homecoming.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

WE HAVE FOUND HIM 

He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Beth I could cry for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh thank heavens. 

Fireman xx


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

So happy for you!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That is brilliant news!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

[email protected]@


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My fingers can't cope with the happiness sorry


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> WE HAVE FOUND HIM
> 
> He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


Fire brigade!!!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

OMG Farmers with ladders, Cherry picker, climbers with ropes.........come on think think.....I'm so relieved for you, can only imagine how you're feeling. Go get that boy!!


----------



## blackislegirl (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh wow, I am so pleased for you. This is unmitigated joy!! Well done for now giving up and keeping going. He must be overjoyed to see and hear you Getting him down will be so easy compared to the week you have had,


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Can't wait to hear how he was found


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank God thank God thank God, burst into tears here. It must be the chanting. Rent a cherry picker, buy a cherry picker, we'll all donate, ladders, firemen. So pleased so please so please. Oh Beth and Mr Beth I am overjoyed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Abseiling!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That has made my day, all of us in fact, and definitely yours and your husband's Beth. What an absolute relief. Tell us more when you can. Tony Tony...worked then.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh fabulous.............I hope you can get him down soon .I cant tell you how happy I am for you all xx

Thank you St Anthony for listening to our pleas


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

He is right at the top of this picture in the first branches.

We have a tree surgeon coming.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Psygon said:


> WE HAVE FOUND HIM
> 
> He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


Oh my goodness!! Yes!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How on earth did he get up there, yes I know he is a cat but still.

Please give tree surgeon a carrier to put him in IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG such fabulous news!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Please don't tell us you walked passed this tree or nearby in your lengthy travels this week.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG what a tall tree! Am overjoyed youve found him!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Psygon said:


> WE HAVE FOUND HIM
> 
> He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


I've just logged in for an update and found this! Fantastic! Absolutely fantastic news! I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tony, thank you, thank you, thank you. xxxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, St Tony.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Yippeee! Woo-hoo yes! Fantastic news. Well done who ever found him! Tell us more once he’s down and safe. CK you’ve been rescued! Yay!!!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

The best news!!!

Don’t know if the fire brigade still do those things for training exercise.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Get him straight to a vet Beth as soon as he’s down as he’ll possibly be dehydrated and need fluids. 

Everything crossed he’s down quickly and safely xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

A mazing news!!! Will read properly now.,..


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hope the tree surgeon isn't too long, now you've found him you'll be desperate to see him safely down. I can't stop crying, so happy he's been found.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic. All that chanting worked


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh thank goodness.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Gosh that's high! Glad you've got the tree man coming.

If you have a soft carrier, it may be easier for them both xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Psygon said:


> WE HAVE FOUND HIM
> 
> He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


Absolutely overjoyed to read this, been popping on the thread periodically hoping for some good news.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy tears!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Please don't tell us you walked passed this tree or nearby in your lengthy travels this week.





Charity said:


> Please don't tell us you walked passed this tree or nearby in your lengthy travels this week.


Neary every day we've been past here calling...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So, so relieved for you. I hope you can get him down safely without him panicking and trying to get away.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Can we have a closer up picture whilst you’re waiting? Then you can frame it after!


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

I am so happy that all this is ending well!

It was a horrible week in this forum and everyone was so worried.

All that "Tony, Tony " must have worked!

Oh please do tell all about it @Psygon


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness…

it’s all I can say…


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Love the new Thread Title  It has been a long painful wait but so happy to see it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Popped on to see if there was an update and was over joyed to see the new title!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Twice I lost my crucifix when the chain broke. St Anthony returned it both times.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Psygon You do know what your next cat will be called don't you! :Smuggrin


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am so happy for you! CK you will be in so much trouble when you get down from that tree


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon You do know what your next cat will be called don't you! :Smuggrin


Every June 13th we can join in celebrating St Anthony's Day. No doubt we'll all remember this.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It's gone quiet, can we assume the rescue is in progress do you think? Oh I do hope CK is now safely down.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG I am so happy for you. I’ve just got back from the supermarket and am settling down to watch some TV I recorded last week when I was away, but couldn’t resist having a look in case there was an update. So delighted when I saw the title had been changed.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Crying with relief here, I can’t tell you how much I’ve been thinking of him all lost and alone xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Crying with relief here,* I can't tell you how much I've been thinking of him all lost and alone* xx


I think that sums it all up , poor little lad he must have been so scared


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2021)

Excellent news


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Milo's mum said:


> I am so happy that all this is ending well!
> 
> It was a horrible week in this forum and everyone was so worried.
> 
> ...


Yep. St Anthony never fails. If he can't find it, it can't be found.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wondering if a cardboard box might be easier to get him into. And his fav treat to try to coax him. 

Perhaps spray the box with pet remedy and have a blanket from home. 

If the tree surgeon could wear light clothes too as I know with the HBs they don’t like strangers wearing bulky dark things.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank goodness. My eyes are leaking. I am so pleased for you.
Viv xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm sat here with my eyes leaking I am so, so happy that CK has been found and hope that by now he is safely back down on terra firma.

CK I think that you will probably be grounded for the next few weeks and I'm pretty sure you could end up on Santa's naughty list, you have given all of us such a scare - please, please don't ever go missing again.

Beth do you think that it's possible he's been up there all week ?

Thank you St Anthony for hearing our prayers and finding Beth's lost boy


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope that by now he has been successfully retrieved. I won’t relax until he’s safe indoors.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my! The friend I mentioned earlier on who had lost her boy and he was up a tree for several days had to get a tree surgeon as the fire brigade "don't do that anymore".

I'm leaky eyed here. I am overjoyed for you. St Anthony, you are brilliant 

CK, little man, prepare yourself to be smothered in kisses and then given a smacked bum!

@Psygon this is the best. The best. I look forward to hearing all the finding details once you've got your boy safe in your arms.

Much love xxxx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Psygon said:


> WE HAVE FOUND HIM
> 
> He is stuck in a tree, just need to figure out logistics to get him down!!!!!


Oh Thank goodness. So pleased he has been found, This has made my day !


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my! The friend I mentioned earlier on who had lost her boy and he was up a tree for several days had to get a tree surgeon as the fire brigade "don't do that anymore".


That's what I read too when I googled it. Apparently the fire brigade will only come out if requested by the RSPCA. I suppose it may depend on the area.
Note to self: make a note of nearest tree surgeon. Just in case!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Just waiting for “CK is home” now.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Ah that's amazing @Psygon! I'm so pleased you've found him!!!!!! I hope he's well and soon cuddling you, Mr Psygon and the other tonks :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy beyond words.
Thank you St. Anthony xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm literally sat here biting my nails awaiting an update to say he's home, safe and warm!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

He is out of the tree - he is home!!!!!

I'll update more later but for now I am just so so happy and so so thankful to everyone here who supported us so much through this horrible time. Whoever first said look up how right you were!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SOOOOOO happy. Cannot wait to hear the story about what has happened. Ive had to message my parents and my mother in law - we've all been following the search!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I am so relieved for you!!!! And for Ck! It’s the best news xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think that was a @huckybuck 

I'm over the moon. It's made my weekend.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is he ok?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wonderful news ,I'm so pleased to read that your precious boy is back home safe and well.
You can all sleep well tonight x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh thank goodness. Huckybuck said look up, @Forester said up a tree 

I can't tell you how happy I am for you. CK you are one adored little man xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

The best news .


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh thank god he’s home. I am so relieved. Will have to text a few people now to let them know. Look forward to hearing the tale but no hurry. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Who will join me with a dance round the Cat Chat room


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Soooooooo very happy he's back where he belongs. What a nightmare you've all been through.
I'm just hoping he hasn't been too badly affected by his experience, poor boy.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank goodness


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

oliviarussian said:


> Who will join me with a dance round the Cat Chat room


Hehe, me!

I have a glass of celebratory fizz on the go


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Who will join me with a dance round the Cat Chat room


I've been dancing about ever since I heard he'd been found.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And me


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I can imagine all the forum members dancing around and feeling a great sigh of relief that one of our own is tonight back home where he belongs x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done that man. So pleased he is home safe and hopefully well. I hope the others will be pleased to see him too. You will both sleep better tonight. I celebrated with chocolate. :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The best, best news!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So very very glad to hear he is home, and hoping he is OK. Think suggestion to have him checked by vet was excellent idea as he must be starving and dehydrated, and we don't know how long he was stuck up there. What is he anyway, part bleedin' squirrel?? That was one big ass tree. Or maybe he really is Clark Kent and he flew up there??

Can't wait to hear the full story but obviously in your own time Beth. Preferably with a pint of whiskey and a large bar of Dairy Milk xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Naughty tree, made of kryptonite, poor boy lost all of his powers. Must have been planted by that Luthor guy...
So happy he is home!!!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

OMG just seen the thread change to FOUND HIM!!!! Not read yet where or why but dancing round the kitchen crying with joy xxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So pleased he is home. You can sleep well tonight. I hope CK is ok. 
Viv xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay yay yay!!!!! Woohoo!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right then.

I’d best get to work on my promised cape :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

He is making a million biscuits on me


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What a wonderful end to the week! Times like this I love PF, the community and support. And of course, great thanks to St Anthony, he rocks!:Joyful:Kiss:Singing


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!!!

I have to confess I had been avoiding coming to the thread too much as it was bringing back horrible memories and making me so sad.

I cannot tell you how happy this has made me, still crying but in a good way 

I'm so happy for you @Psygon it's been a week of hell for you, but what an outcome.

Sending huge hugs to CK xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Is he ok?


I think he is. He is obviously tired and was hungry, I'm giving him small portions so as not to overwhelm him.

I have spoken to my vet and they have suggested waiting to see how he goes today and call and bring him in immediately if we are in anyway concerned, otherwise he is booked in for first thing Monday morning for a check up. They think (and I agree) he needs some time at home before being rushed to an unfamiliar vets etc.

They have 24 hour out of hours at the main vets we go to so I really hope it will be fine and we can just enjoy him being home


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Bless the little angel. Were the other Tonks pleased to see him?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Woop Woop! I am so pleased he is home. Xx
Naughty CK, you are lucky you’re mummy doesn’t put you in hobbles.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I think he is. He is obviously tired and was hungry, I'm giving him small portions so as not to overwhelm him.
> 
> I have spoken to my vet and they have suggested waiting to see how he goes today and call and bring him in immediately if we are in anyway concerned, otherwise he is booked in for first thing Monday morning for a check up. They think (and I agree) he needs some time at home before being rushed to an unfamiliar vets etc.
> 
> They have 24 hour out of hours at the main vets we go to so I really hope it will be fine and we can just enjoy him being home


Don't you just wish he could tell you where he,s been and how he got up that tree?
,


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I think he is. He is obviously tired and was hungry, I'm giving him small portions so as not to overwhelm him.
> 
> I have spoken to my vet and they have suggested waiting to see how he goes today and call and bring him in immediately if we are in anyway concerned, otherwise he is booked in for first thing Monday morning for a check up. They think (and I agree) he needs some time at home before being rushed to an unfamiliar vets etc.
> 
> They have 24 hour out of hours at the main vets we go to so I really hope it will be fine and we can just enjoy him being home


Oh I am so relieved you've spoken to them. Hopefully some little meals and a good sleep and he'll be as right as rain.

Maybe try to get some extra fluid down him if you can with water in his food or a felix soup or even just the water from tuna in water.

So very happy he's ok.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh I am so relieved you've spoken to them. Hopefully some little meals and a good sleep and he'll be as right as rain.
> 
> Maybe try to get some extra fluid down him if you can with water in his food or a felix soup or even just the water from tuna in water.
> 
> So very happy he's ok.


One of the first things he did was wave his paws over the water fountain to get himself a drink  sent my oh into floods of tears seeing his curious little ways again


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

One downside... I might actually have to finish the house tidy I was part way through last Sunday when this all kicked off :Hilarious


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Have a lovely restful weekend all.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> One of the first things he did was wave his paws over the water fountain to get himself a drink  sent my oh into floods of tears seeing his curious little ways again


Oh stop….. you'll set me off again.

Oh CK sweetie, don't ever do that again will you xxxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my, I am so happy for you Beth. What an unbelievable Day. 

I have muttered to St Anthony on and off all day, as I guess we all did. Its absolutely amazing. 

I now must do the same for a friends cat whose been gone since the end of August. Every place she can think of has got her details for him, we are thinking someone has taken him in.. I hope the chanting works this time. 

Welcome home little man 
xxxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> One downside... I might actually have to finish the house tidy I was part way through last Sunday when this all kicked off :Hilarious


Do you mean to tell us Waffles and co didn't do it for you while you were otherwise engaged?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It certainly sounds as though he is as " okay " as he could be in the circumstances .
I think he is probably better not to be upset anymore by a trip to the vet if he doesn't need it .
You are ready to take him if he looks like he needs that's the main thing x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it just me that can't stop the tears?

Over a person and cat I've never met. I bloody love the internet x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Psygon said:


> One downside... I might actually have to finish the house tidy I was part way through last Sunday when this all kicked off :Hilarious


Not yet. You've earned the right to some downtime. Just enjoy cuddles with your boy (and get him to tell you where he's been!)

I can admit now that I spent all of last week worried sick about him. Imagining him on his own in the big wide world, lonely and scared (he was probably having a whale of a time whilst us humans were having nervous breakdowns  )


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon You do know what your next cat will be called don't you! :Smuggrin


Tony the tonk? It has a good ring to it


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Is it just me that can't stop the tears?
> 
> Over a person and cat I've never met. I bloody love the internet x


No I think we've all got the tissues out, it's been an emotional time for us all. I was teary while CK was missing, and now I'm a blubbering wreck


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

May I suggest humongous heavy weighted boots for CK from now on x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Bless the little angel. Were the other Tonks pleased to see him?


They are happy as long as they can only see and hear him but hissing when they smell him. I hope he will be back into normal tonk smell soon.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> They are happy as long as they can only see and hear him but hissing when they smell him. I hope he will be back into normal tonk smell soon.


It's been quite an ordeal for them too I expect. Routines have been disrupted and you and OH have been visibly upset, so no wonder they are a bit wary. You could try using a cloth to transfer smells between them.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Oh my, I am so happy for you Beth. What an unbelievable Day.
> 
> I have muttered to St Anthony on and off all day, as I guess we all did. Its absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


I hope tony works for your friends cat too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> One downside... I might actually have to finish the house tidy I was part way through last Sunday when this all kicked off :Hilarious


Sod that! It will all still be there in a few days 

I'm off for another celebratory fizz


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh!! I am so happy you got him back!!!
Thank you St Anthony and thank you St Gertrude for keeping him out of harm way !!!
@Psygon please put a candle or two fir them!!!
Absolutely fabulous news!!!
Made my day!!! keep us updated with many photos!!!
How the Tonk gang take his come back???

Sending lots of love and happy tears!!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastic news! Haven't posted before but I've been following and hoping... So glad you found him!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh!! I am so happy you got him back!!!
> Thank you St Anthony and thank you St Gertrude for keeping him out of harm way !!!
> @Psygon please put a candle or two fir them!!!
> Absolutely fabulous news!!!
> ...


They ran through to see him straight away all tails up and excited meows. So we let them in one at a time to see him. But unfortunately the moment they smell him they hiss.

Jammy is actually very upset and hissing at everyone :-( I know this will pass but it's sad to see her so confused.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> They ran through to see him straight away all tails up and excited meows. So we let them in one at a time to see him. But unfortunately the moment they smell him they hiss.
> 
> Jammy is actually very upset and hissing at everyone :-( I know this will pass but it's sad to see her so confused.


Must be, he looks like CK. he smells like a Wild Cat of the Forest …
I wonder what is CK take on his Great Escape?
I hope you will have a well deserved long sleep tonight xxx you all have!!!
Imagine the stories CK might tell!!!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

So happy to read this news, my heart was sinking with every day that passed, so god only knows how you felt
Thanks to St Anthony and St Francis
My hedgewitch friend is over the moon
She will be planting 9 hazel canes , one for each of his lives, behind her hedge, in gratitude for her casts being heard


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Little thank you prayer for the help we received!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Never seen that one before:Cat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Little thank you prayer for the help we received!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So I'm cooped up with CK in the cat room - office. Ted is here too, as normal he just rushes any uncertainty. I hope he is the first to fully break ranks and give CK a groom so he starts smelling like home again. 

Anyway, thought I would share exactly what happened today.

So after I posted just before lunch me and my husband were feeling super low. The idea of knocking on more doors to be met with the same 'sorry we've not seen him' just filled us with fear I think. So he suggested we go for a walk, track round the field next to ours again and walk a bit up the hill before we head out for the door knocking. 

After the field we were near Heddon Hall and I suggested we call on one of the cottages as we know they have cats and know they would be looking. That was met with the same no sorry and hanging heads we decided to head home. I know you're meant to carry on calling all the way home so even though in my heart I felt it was useless I put on my proper voice and called out for CK... And he replied!

I just couldn't believe it, I practically collapsed in the road. We jumped the halls barbed wire fence and started calling for him again. We could hear him but not see him, and then when we were in the middle of their little wood he just stopped. 

We started looking around, husband went to alert homeowner we were there and I carried on shouting but was getting no response from CK. We split up looked thru outbuildings but nothing, so went back to where we heard him. Husband went one way and I sorta stayed middle of the wood just feeling surreal like we knew he was there but maybe we had frightened him off. 

And then I just looked up at the tree I was stood under and there he flipping heck was.

Anyway, frantic Facebook posts asking what the heck we should do. Phoned fire brigade but they wouldn't help, weird call with RSPCA that I won't go into, but nothing to do with RSPCA... And then homeowner managed to get their tree surgeon to come out. 

He arrived with no equipment, wife and kids in tow and said he would climb some (quite rickety) ladders. He had a harness and a rope - but didn't actually tie the rope anywhere...

Anyway at the top of the ladders CK was getting quite angsty howling at this guy who is quite literally risking his life Infront of his wife and kids. He eventually managed to grab CK and then CK got on his back for the climb down!!!! 

At the bottom I just picked him up off the man's shoulders (CK may have left some puncture wounds - sorry!) and placed him in the backpack we had for him where he proceeded to shout at all the kids who gathered around to see this tiny kitten their dad had saved. Obviously had to explain he's an adult but just very small. 

Anyway, then it was just a case of walking him home and telling off for making us all so worried.

And after about a million biscuits he is now asleep. 

I've got out my CK mug for a brew (I hid it earlier this week because it made me sad) and OH is having a beer.

I really hope he is ok and we won't see any ill effects from his adventure.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I shall make that explanation my bedtime story for tonight, should send me off to sleep nicely and smiling. You've been in my diary all week so this will be a good one tonight. 

I hope the poor man isn't too punctured and his wife is tending to his wounds.  At least he has the satisfaction of knowing he's his kids' hero.

Obviously it was all meant to be today and that you yourself were meant to find him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Crikey CK, you don't do things by halves, do you? Well done that tree surgeon, hopefully the warm and fuzzies will numb the pain of the claw holes 

How far away is the Hall, Beth? Oh CK what an adventure - but no more please. Sleep well, little Psygon family.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Goodness, tears again when I read when you heard his little cry!

I think I would've been under the tree with stretched sheets Scooby Doo style 

I cannot tell you how happy I am that the little man is home safe. I'm sure that the man will survive  x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey CK, you don't do things by halves, do you? Well done that tree surgeon, hopefully the warm and fuzzies will numb the pain of the claw holes
> 
> How far away is the Hall, Beth? Oh CK what an adventure - but no more please. Sleep well, little Psygon family.


No more than a 1/4 mile. It's the next house from ours towards the village. We'd been to the hall twice, looked in outbuildings given poster etc. And we'd been past that wood almost daily. Heck we had loads of trail cameras there because we thought it a likely spot (even tho the hall has two friendly but very yappy dogs). We can only assume CK met those dogs (or their cat) and ran up a tree to hide. Nearly every time we've been there the dogs have been there too so maybe that's why it took so long for him to reply to us.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How lovely that he responded to your calls and he obviously stopped when you were in his vicinity thinking you were close enough. 

Tree surgeon man is a hero. I had visions of you or Mr Tonk climbing the ladders. 

More than anything I am so happy he is safe and well at home with you all. I don’t think it will be long for him to start smelling normal again.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that is fate! 


Thank goodness there are still good kind people out there, what a kind man to help.


I can imagine you are all sat there smiling and not taking your eyes off CK 


Best things in life are free - love x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Now that is fate!
> 
> Thank goodness there are still good kind people out there, what a kind man to help.
> 
> ...


Yeah we need to get his contact details so we can say a proper thank you, and maybe send him some magic savlon cream for his puncture wounds...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> How lovely that he responded to your calls and he obviously stopped when you were in his vicinity thinking you were close enough.
> 
> Tree surgeon man is a hero. I had visions of you or Mr Tonk climbing the ladders.
> 
> More than anything I am so happy he is safe and well at home with you all. I don't think it will be long for him to start smelling normal again.


Yeah I think so too, he just knew we there and knew he didn't need to do anymore.

And my husband was considering climbing the ladders... But we thought the tree surgeon was coming with safety equipment so thought best to wait. ... I'm just amazed and oh so thankful.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I knew he was near the hall! Just felt that was where he would be, I have no idea why.

My ex is a tree surgeon and he's saved a few cats from trees. One of the few things I still love him for.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my god, what a wonderful, crazy story of you finding CK @Psygon let that be the only crazy story you have to share in a long time, and if you do indoor crazy stories please


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Such a lot of luck with you today what with the direction you took and being in the right spot to hear CK call. Then the homeowner being in and able to get the tree surgeon ( not everyone has one of those on tap) who came to the rescue. Literally!
Poor man getting scratched. I'm surprised CK didn't just jump off him when he reached ground level and run. I don't know how much it cost but I bet it felt worth every penny.
Now you've just got the job of letting everyone who was looking for him that he's home safe and sound. 
What an adventure he's had, but so glad it's over.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Such a lot of luck with you today what with the direction you took and being in the right spot to hear CK call. Then the homeowner being in and able to get the tree surgeon ( not everyone has one of those on tap) who came to the rescue. Literally!
> Poor man getting scratched. I'm surprised CK didn't just jump off him when he reached ground level and run. I don't know how much it cost but I bet it felt worth every penny.
> Now you've just got the job of letting everyone who was looking for him that he's home safe and sound.
> What an adventure he's had, but so glad it's over.


He came out and rescued CK for free.

We had so so many offers of people who were going to come in the end. Roofers, climbers, a cherry picker and an ecologist who climbs trees. Our neighbours were going to send one of their kids to do it!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

If anyone is ever thinking of moving to the north east then I can highly recommend the Heddon community!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

People are kind. There is so much crap in the world that we forget that fundamentally most people are kind. Thanks Mr Tree Surgeon, if I could send him some beers I would!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

What a fantastic story. I’m smiling from ear to ear here. 

I’ve emailed the vets and told them he’s been found (and was up a tree, but left out how tall the tree was  ). The woman replied, calling him a (and I quote) “little tinker”.  but glad that he was found safe. 

May you all sleep soundly and wake up fully rested. 

What a week! What a wonderful ending.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That has just set me off again , I bet you never guessed the string of good luck that was waiting for you when you set out this morning .
When you are in contact with that wonderful tree surgeon again if it doesn't make you like some sort of mad cat lady please pass on the gratitude of Pet Forum for rescuing our CK


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What a kind and wonderful man! Maybe you could give the story to the local paper and it will get him lots of work.

Sorry the other Tonks are hissy, but I'm sure with a bit of patience it will resolve itself. The massive thing is he's home in one piece xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You deserve a Sunday lie-in tomorrow but I bet you'll be up early giving the little chap lots of cuddles bless him.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

This news just popped up on a cat page on fb, came here to say I’m so happy he’s home! Such great news, must be so relieved xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> If anyone is ever thinking of moving to the north east then I can highly recommend the Heddon community!!


I was just thinking what lovely people you live amongst, so generous and kind hearted.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Good night Beth and all the gang….

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Could never read or post on this thread because the thought of missing pets is too much for me to bear. Saw the title update so wanted to comment. Your and your husbands strength shows throughout this thread as well as your ingenuity and dedication. CK is very lucky to have owners such as yourselves and I am so glad you kept up the effort til the very end. The efforts of the people in your community is also heartwarming. Losing a pet is something we all fear but you have displayed such strength throughout this. Very very relieved to hear he is home and safe. No more adventures Mr!!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

What a fortuitous series of events! Can’t believe you ended up stood right beneath the tree he was in. And what a hero the tree surgeon is! How is CK? Has he lost weight? Does it look as though he’d found some food to eat at some point? I wonder how long he was up the tree for. 

if you have any baby powder (unscented), rubbing some of that into the fur can help to disguise scents.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

urbantigers said:


> if you have any baby powder (unscented), rubbing some of that into the fur can help to disguise scents.


Probably already obvious but make sure it doesn't contain talc.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Goodnight happy @Psygon's family, two and four legged, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

What an amazing day.
The relief is untrue!

Maybe putting his jacket on will have him smelling normal quicker?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How about having him under the duvet with you; that will get him smelling "right"

And it's goodnight from me . Sleep tight, sweet dreams


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

The Tony chant worked. 
You and CK must be so relieved to be home. x x


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Love the photo of him kneading/making biscuits! He must be so relieved to be back home with his family :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is just the happiest news to tune into today!! I’m so so so so pleased for you all, bless CK who must have been so scared….it just proves you should never give up hope..

Sending all the love x


----------



## Milo’s mum (Aug 23, 2019)

I keep on zooming to see CK on that tree….
Gosh, that is very high! That ladder is stretching on 4 or 5 parts!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning CK, hope you had a lovely warm cosy night. Have to say it again, super great to have you home


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MissMiloKitty said:


> The Tony chant worked.
> You and CK must be so relieved to be home. x x


I couldn't help myself, I fell asleep last night chanting to myself: tony, Tony look around. Cats are missing and must be found. I just thought maybe it might help some other cat out there who needs help being found.

Didn't actually get a lie in, I slept on the couch with CK and woke up freezing as he had stolen my blanket - the little tinker! I didn't mind of course.

He's had breakfast and used the litter tray (he has diarrhea - which i hope is just his body reacting to getting food again. But will obviously be keeping an eye on that and talking to vet about it tomorrow). He seems very well, followed me around while I did a bit of tidying up shouting at me the whole time. Yesterday his legs seemed weak but he is jumping about and while still not 100% I think he is moving with much more agility. He's now gone back to bed with my husband who is getting a much better lie in than me hehe

He has been sneezing a bit, and he had gunky eyes when he came back. They seem to have cleared a bit this morning - but I wondered if maybe the sneezing and eyes are just from being out for so long - especially since it really rained quite a bit for 2 of the nights he wasn't here.

He has definitely lost weight, he's always been a skinny little thing and now it's more pronounced so I will be weighing him later. He weighed 3.46 kg on his last weigh in on September 27 (quite pleased I weigh them regularly and keep a photo as a record!). He has basically eaten anything I've given him since he got back, so I'm thinking to get him some food that will help him get some weight back on. Not sure what - any suggestions??

Today we have some thank you gifts to buy, my husband will be walking the wagon way and taking down all the posters. I'll be staying at home as CK doesn't like being left alone even for a moment.

This was him last night:


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m so glad you are back where you belong. Hopefully some tlc is all you need to get you back to tip top condition x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's his 'I'm so glad to be home Mum' look. If only he knew how hard you've been working to find him. 

You don't know what he might have been eating or drinking while on his adventure plus having normal food again, so, its no wonder his tum is a bit upset but that should soon remedy once he gets used to his food again. I would just stick with his usual as once he's getting 3-4 regular meals a day, the weight should go back on.

I'm sure this is on your 'to do' list but don't forget to update the lost and found registers you've got him on.

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Beautiful photo
I suggest meat, especially raw if he will eat it. I found, in the periods when my fussy boy deigned to eat raw, he consistently put weight on. 
Wouldn't hurt to start him on a probiotic to help his upset tum.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

That’s the photo we’ve all been praying for, every single morning the first thought in my mind is I wonder if CK is back so when I woke up this morning I was able to smile and thank the heavens for his safe return! Give him a little cuddle from me and honestly Pysgon you efforts and dedication in getting him back has blown me away x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> That's his 'I'm so glad to be home Mum' look. If only he knew how hard you've been working to find him.
> 
> You don't know what he might have been eating or drinking while on his adventure plus having normal food again, so, its no wonder his tum is a bit upset but that should soon remedy once he gets used to his food again. I would just stick with his usual as once he's getting 3-4 regular meals a day, the weight should go back on.
> 
> ...


Yes I had sort of forgotten about that I will get that done today. We're also going to make a donation to all the charities that listed CKs picture and information. Xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Beautiful photo
> I suggest meat, especially raw if he will eat it. I found, in the periods when my fussy boy deigned to eat raw, he consistently put weight on.
> Wouldn't hurt to start him on a probiotic to help his upset tum.


Right now he is enjoying his Canagan, and om nom nomming as he does. So will keep him on that for now.

Think the only probiotic we have right now is fortiflora, and I think that can upset his tummy a little (Darcy and Ted have fortiflora). I'll have a chat with our vet tomorrow and see what they suggest.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> That's the photo we've all been praying for, every single morning the first thought in my mind is I wonder if CK is back so when I woke up this morning I was able to smile and thank the heavens for his safe return! Give him a little cuddle from me and honestly Pysgon you efforts and dedication in getting him back has blown me away x


You know at the time it really felt we weren't doing enough. But looking back at just everything that we did last week I'm not surprised my body is so tired (especially since I'd got so lazy since COVID hit and really haven't been walking that much!).

I'm going to try and write the whole thing down, all the things we tried etc. I want to put something out there for anyone who ever finds themselves in the same scenario we were in, losing a cat in a rural location and thinking all the advice just doesn't apply. Obviously my big piece of advice is going to be look up, look up, look up - and keep looking up.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Right now he is enjoying his Canagan, and om nom nomming as he does. So will keep him on that for now.
> 
> Think the only probiotic we have right now is fortiflora, and I think that can upset his tummy a little (Darcy and Ted have fortiflora). I'll have a chat with our vet tomorrow and see what they suggest.


Fortiflora as a probiotic is rubbish, in my opinion. It gives many cats the runs.
Try bioglan, You can order off prime Amazon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look at his little face, I bet you can’t stop kissing him, I wish I could.

His tummy must be a bit unsettled, little and often is the way to go. Canagan is high protein and very moist, so that’s good. Bioglan is a good probiotic.


I feel a weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I slept like a log. 


So when are you getting Tony the tonk :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Look at his little face, I bet you can't stop kissing him, I wish I could.
> 
> His tummy must be a bit unsettled, little and often is the way to go. Canagan is high protein and very moist, so that's good. Bioglan is a good probiotic.
> 
> ...


My husband says no, 5 is more than enough to worry about and he has enough grey hairs 

But maybe one day in the far, far future - I'll always remember the name!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It is such a relief to be looking for happy pics this morning , knowing that CK is back home and safe .
Well done everyone x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This just made me have new tears. Ck got into the hammock with Ted. Ted gave him a groom and they had a little cuddle.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That's a lovely photo of CK @Psygon ,back where he belongs.
I bet your place is going to be like Fort Knox after all this, well at least until you feel sure it's completely escape proof. I know it seemed it was before, so how on earth did he manage to get out? It's a mystery.
Make sure to take good care of yourself, and OH. You've been through a traumatic ordeal so don't be in any hurry to return to normal. Your body has been coping on adrenalin for a week so you might feel a bit shaky as you come down from it, so take it easy on yourselves.
That's such a great idea to write the whole experience down so others have some guidelines to follow. It will be really useful as when something happens we go into a panic like a headless chicken, so having somewhere to head to for immediate advice is priceless. Hopefully it will become a sticky.
Part of me can't really believe everything that's happened and I keep giving Misty a little cuddle, much to her disgust. (Not a cuddly cat!)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> My husband says no, 5 is more than enough to worry about and he has enough grey hairs
> 
> But maybe one day in the far, far future - I'll always remember the name!!


It wouldn't suprise me if there aren't quite a few new Tonys on PF in the future.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I wonder if a bit of vitamin paste would be good? If being lost has made him a little run down?

So so glad he is home x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> That's a lovely photo of CK @Psygon ,back where he belongs.
> I bet your place is going to be like Fort Knox after all this, well at least until you feel sure it's completely escape proof. I know it seemed it was before, so how on earth did he manage to get out? It's a mystery.
> Make sure to take good care of yourself, and OH. You've been through a traumatic ordeal so don't be in any hurry to return to normal. Your body has been coping on adrenalin for a week so you might feel a bit shaky as you come down from it, so take it easy on yourselves.
> That's such a great idea to write the whole experience down so others have some guidelines to follow. It will be really useful as when something happens we go into a panic like a headless chicken, so having somewhere to head to for immediate advice is priceless. Hopefully it will become a sticky.
> Part of me can't really believe everything that's happened and I keep giving Misty a little cuddle, much to her disgust. (Not a cuddly cat!)


The way our catio and garden is set up we have the catio next to the house and there is a slight gap between it and the wall of our neighbors house. So there is a slatted fence effectively on the catio. At the top of that we have mesh - angled over to stop them getting out. One of the pieces of mesh is bent over - either CK did that or maybe it got damaged in bad weather, I'm not sure. But anyway - he must have climbed up the outside of the catio over that broken mesh and on to the catio roof, jumped to our neighbours roof and escaped down into her front garden. It's two stories high on our garden side, but less than a storey high on the neighbours side.

From there he ran down the road, down our drive.. chased off our other neighbours bruiser of a cat (really surprised by that actually as she is much bigger than CK) and then headed back off up our drive ... And not seen again until we found him in the tree.

So basically, that mesh on the outside of the catio is all coming down and being fixed. Not sure yet how - but until that's done the only outside access they will have is the catio - that is definitely still secure. We will also probably take out a whole bunch of shrubs in the garden because there were way too many bushes to search in!

Edit: and just to add that as I was convinced when he got out before he just got out the front door with me we didn't check the garden after the first escape. We just believed quite firmly he'd snuck out the front based on where our security camera spotted him (which was by the front door and only moments after I'd been out the front door). I wish I could go back and change that belief!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> This just made me have new tears. Ck got into the hammock with Ted. Ted gave him a groom and they had a little cuddle.
> 
> View attachment 478125


Heart melting pic x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I wonder if a bit of vitamin paste would be good? If being lost has made him a little run down?
> 
> So so glad he is home x


Yeah that may help, his coat seems to be well out of condition too - tho am sure once Ted is properly grooming him that will come back. I think it's just a bit straggly from getting wet etc


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

My husband is out taking down posters, and people keep coming up to him and saying we're so happy you found him :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Ted! What a good boy you are, cuddling up with your brother. That’s a lovely photo Psygon. 

So relieved for you all still.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm still checking this thread regularly for updates and lovely pics. Still so so glad he's back and that Ted has accepted him back into the fold, I'm sure it won't be long til the others do too!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I still can't get over the fact that you decided to go for that walk yesterday, stood in the right spot and called, looked up and there he was, what are the chances of that, its a miracle for sure. How I bet you wish that could have happened last Monday. 

That is a lovely photo of Ted and CK. He's probably telling him all about his adventures.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Edit: and just to add that as I was convinced when he got out before he just got out the front door with me we didn't check the garden after the first escape. We just believed quite firmly he'd snuck out the front based on where our security camera spotted him (which was by the front door and only moments after I'd been out the front door). I wish I could go back and change that belief!!!


Shoulda, coulda, woulda, we've all wished that many times for different reasons, I know I have. 
It's in the past now so don't dwell on it. You've learnt a lot, and so have we through your sharing your ordeal with us.
You're going to fix the weakness in your perimeter. If CK hadn't escaped now, he might have in the future, or one or more tonks, maybe with not so good an outcome.
You found him, made some new friends, discovered what a wonderful community you live in, and probably found a strength in yourself you didn't realise you had. Not to mention got a few hours off work and gave us all a few more grey hairs!! So put it behind you where it belongs. Go roll on the floor with the tonks and enjoy :Joyful.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another beautiful photo of the naughty adventurer. Ted will soon get him smelling right and he'll be able to rejoin the rest of the gang


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such lovely photos of Ck safe, warm and happy! 

All credit to you for not giving up the search. Even when you were feeling so despondent you carried on. It just shows the efforts paid off. 

I think it’s a great idea to write it all down - perhaps it could become a sticky. I think you covered everything you possibly could in what you needed to do to find him. It’s such useful info for anyone else in the same position. I would never have thought of using static cameras to cover areas or getting a thermal camera or even using calls from the other cats. Even a tree surgeon to get him down - it’s all stuff that’s so useful to have in your back pocket! 

I give Little H a synbiotic Protexin D - C 

And he has Virbac HPM feline digestive food (which I know is dry (bad) but has a high meat content is gentle on his tummy and helps him gain weight) if he has a bout of IBD. The bonus is all the HBs are crazy for it so it’s in my arsenal of stuff to use for a poorly cat or as a treat. I’m happy to post some your way if you’d like it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Obviously my big piece of advice is going to be look up, look up, look up - and keep looking up.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m glad CK had a good night, even if you didn’t get a lie in. I’m sure you’ll be shattered this week now that the adrenaline rush has died down and he’s safely home. Good on Ted for getting in there . I’m not surprised his tummy is a bit upset - who knows what he’s been eating. 

Writing down what you did is an excellent idea as is making it.a sticky on here. I know I’d be in such a flap if one of mine went missing even though I don’t live rurally. Only fellow cat people truly understand the worry when a cat goes missing (especially an indoor cat).

I had the best night’s sleep last night I’ve had for ages! Might be because I have my boys back from the cattery. Kito seems to have forgotten that he wails like a banshee at 5am. We all slept in until 6.30am. Then after brekkie (them not me) it was back to bed.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Such a lovely pic of him and Ted:Kiss:Kiss

I'm not surprised his tummy is upset and he was wobbly legged at first. The stress alone of being lost - poor little lamb.

So nice to hear your community are so glad for you.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Go on Ted wash all those nasty outside smells of CK so he can rejoin the rest of the gang


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Very glad you found him and he is now safely home. Do you think he was up that tree the whole time he was missing?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Very glad you found him and he is now safely home. Do you think he was up that tree the whole time he was missing?


I kind of hope he had a couple of days exploring before he got stuck in the tree. But I guess we will never know for sure.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I kind of hope he had a couple of days exploring before he got stuck in the tree. But I guess we will never know for sure.


I hope he wasn't stuck up a tree all week but you'll never know. If only they could talk!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I kind of hope he had a couple of days exploring before he got stuck in the tree. But I guess we will never know for sure.


Could have been those friendly dogs that spooked him into climbing the tree, then he was too scared to climb down. Like you say, we will never know. I also like to think he had a bit of an exciting adventure beforehand. although not so exciting he wants to repeat it!!
At least poor Jammy's whiskers should get a chance to grow back now.


----------



## blackislegirl (Mar 12, 2021)

My garden was fenced by Protect-a-pet. My beloved blue Burmese Wolf (sadly lost far too young to heart disease) escaped three times....once by clambering over a shrub I knew was a weak point (and that was chopped down within the hour). Luckily he stopped on the other side, on my front drive, and his friend Rufus alerted me by yowling. So I was able to collect him straight away and return him to the secure area.

But the first two times taught me the lesson that cats can dig! He scraped away at loose earth at the base of the larchlap fence and made an indentation he could wriggle through/. Those two times he was gone for a couple of hours. It was lucky that he remained in the large neighbouring gardens and so was found quickly.

After those two escapades I reinforced the base of the fence where it sat on uneven ground, stapling on rectangles of the spare metal mesh the Protect-a-pet guys had left. So my message to anyone checking secure fences is to check ground line for any gaps that could be enlarged, as well as checking for possible jumping off points. The little horrors can go under as well as over.

To be extra sure, my now 7 month old kittens wear collars with Tabcat trackers when they go out, so I can always find them, and as a precaution in case they manage to defeat my best efforts to keep them safe, alive and well!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I wonder what his adventures might have been!
Maybe his beans can tell if he walked far? His claws if he climbed a lot?
The weak legs might be from being stuck on that tree. Just stiff from being in one position?
Maybe he was not exposed to the rain for two by?
I don’t know how dehydrated the cat can be after that time but the vet can tell?
I do hope that CK is going to suffer ni ill effects of his Great Escape.
St Anthony must got some help from St Gertrude and St Francis to keep CK safe and well.
Please check his liver functions ( though you most likely thought of it). 
I think he was eating on the run but not well… 
He might have not even been on the tree when you were looking around the first time.
It is your perseverance that gods him back ( with a bit of help from Tony and the Pf vibes).

Thank you for the update…
Wonder if Ted grooming CK got a whiff of his adventures?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

CKs arrival home has caused accidental chaos. It's all to do with them thinking they wanted to see him and then deciding they hate forest cat. But that has escalated. 

Ted has been on a spraying everywhere afternoon, and Waffles is over spraying where he goes. 

Jammy is in a room on her own and hates everyone. 

And CK is getting increasingly upset that no one will comfort him 

And Darcy seems ok, just grumpy with CK. 

Ted has a bandana on with pet remedy on, and I've given him kalmaid, he's been having this since he sprayed a couple of odd places last week. I'm not sure if it's helping or not. 

Waffles won't eat any food I try and put any supplements in and runs away from me because I smell of pet remedy (I tried to use a pet remedy wipe and that failed miserably). 

I know (or hope this will calm down) but after the week we've had my husband is at break point.

I have calming treats coming tomorrow, pet remedy diffusers on Wednesday and royal canin calm towards the end of the week (this is for Waffles as she won't eat any food or treats with calm stuff in). 

Obviously we have vets tomorrow and hopefully we can speak about waffles and Ted in the appointment even tho they won't be there.

House is separated out so we can keep a sense of calm and keep CK separate for now.

It's just so heartbreaking.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh no, that's the last thing any of you need 

I don't have any advice unfortunately, but fingers crossed the vet and calming products help. I also wonder if they will settle with time, once CK smells more of home again and once they're used to having him around again. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

As a one cat, very inexperienced household, I have no advice either. I just hope more than anything that things resolve really soon. Oh @Psygon  You guys don't need any more to deal with. Sending love to you all xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh dear. No advice but sending more PF vibes your way!
The calming treats should help.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel for you knowing how Bunty and Toppy were last week and this is all you need on top of everything that's gone on. It will get better once things start feeling normal to them again. I was spraying Feliway everywhere and got a plug in which certainly calmed Toppy down after a day or two. Thankfully didn't have any spraying. :Yuck I know you both must feel even more stressed but the calmer and happier you are, the better it will be for the cats. This is a temporary blip.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I really hope this is just a he smells funny thing. I get the spraying from Ted - he has obviously done that before. I don't really understand why Waffles is doing it, but I do know that earlier today she seemed to be taking the brunt of the other tonks feeling stressed. Right now she is hiding at the top of the cat tree at the bottom of the stairs. 

We've tried to keep CK separate and when the tonks come into the room he is in we are doing normal intro type stuff, but it's just too soon as CK doesn't have the energy to play. Hopefully going back to square one. Keeping them separate for 24 hours and starting again will help.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Also I hope my work has just a little more patience with me!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

My guess is that all will settle back to normal in a couple more days. 

I had a nightmare time with my 2 last week after Dylan stayed at the vets for a day. My other cat was petrified of his smell once home and would launch a full on attack, screaming like a banshee, and leaving claw gouges all over the furniture. I had to keep them in separate rooms 99% of the time for several days for fear someone would be seriously hurt. It’s now almost a week on and their relationship is finally back to normal. I tried spraying Pet Remedy onto my hands then stroking each cat in turn though I don’t know whether it helped or not.

Hoping the tonks will soon regain their equilibrium.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh dear!!!
I think the husband needs a treatment first of all… maybe G&T followed by grooming or anything that calms him?

Poor Tonks are upset, first missing CK, then having a Wild Forest Cat looking like CK?
Plus all daily routines in chaos.
I do hope all will get into place and peace will be restored …All the nerves and tiredness hitting now.

So I wish you a good night sleep…


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh I’m sorry that everything is so chaotic. I’m sure it will settle down in time but it might take a while, I don’t have much experience of this kind of thing having only 2 cats, but maybe they need to be kept separate for a few days? Time for all the stress hormones to calm down. Cats pick up on our mood and stress so easily and this past week has been chaos for them all with upset routines etc., as mentioned above. Now, although it’s great that CK is home, there’s a funny smelling imposter impersonating CK! Everyone is just very upset - both 4 legged and 2 legged. I think I would be tempted to have CK in his own room, even if he wants the company of the others, and just treat it like brand new introductions that you’d do with a new cat with scent swapping etc. Hopefully the calming supplements and treats will help. I know you all desperately want to get back to normal but it may just take a while.


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic..This put a smile on my face.
I had been logging in the past few days really just to check this thread and hoping for a positive outcome.
I'm delighted for yous.
P.s He's looking remarkably well given he's been out there a week.
Good on him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This is not what you need on top of the week from hell although I suppose it was to be expected .
CK has been missing and now that he has returned he smells funny to everyone , even the two legged members of the family have been acting strangely but the Tonks dont know why 

Hopefully they will soon settle down once things return to a more normal way and CK loses his "outdoors" smell.
Does your vet surgery have a behaviourist they use for clients who need a bit of expert guidance, it may be worth asking as approaching this from the wrong angle may make it worse.
Paws crossed for peace to reign soon x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It sounds like an issue with scents that will correct itself.

Don't forget they've been all over the place for a week (as have you), just need a little time for things to settle down.

Everything will be back to normal soon, I think the key thing is now to not overthink every thing, and not to try too many different remedies. Calm and a little time will hopefully do the trick x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2021)

I would try rubbing the other cats scent onto CK but not CK's current smell onto them. Use cloths or rags like one normally uses for scent swapping and rub it on the other four (maybe one at a time) and then each on CK.

Try not to be too stressed. Look at things as progress and the biggest hurdle is crossed - finding CK. 
Take things one step at a time and don't think things should automatically slot back into place.
The less stressed you are the less stress for everyone. Have you tried valerian tea or drops? People can take them too for stress. 
Do something calming like a cup of tea and a good book or watch a film or show with your husband. You both need to destress also.

If CK is also under the weather and not feeling good that may affect the others attitude towards him not just from being in the wood.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I would definitely ask the vet about a behaviourist referral if possible - it can’t hurt to get some expert advice from the outset.

I think what I was trying to say in my late night waffling post (no put intended!) was that CK smells different but also the whole dynamic has been upset and it may take a while for that to reset. Vet visit today will add some more unwelcome smells to poor CK, bless him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know we've all been concentrating on CK this last week but, for the others, their whole routine has been upset plus being aware of your absence and stresses. You've been out a lot concentrating on finding CK, you said yourself you weren't giving the others so much attention as usual. It all adds up to worry and distress for the others who don't understand what's going on. It took us three days to get back to normal with Bunty just being out of the house for less than a day so think how it feels after a week.

Everyone, especially you two and CK, need rest. The others need the peace and quiet of home as it was before CK went missing. It's those words 'time and 'patience'. again. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Pet Rescue remedy is used in this house, a few drops in the water bowls, two days and all is calm again. You can even rub a little on your hands and rub each cat. Humans definitely need a human dose too, you have both had a shock, grief almost, so you two need something also.

Tensions are very heightened in your house, your all very close, so one is feeding off the other.


Play classical music, keep a warm house, keep routine going as normal al as possible, no pampering anyone apart from CK

It will settle Beth x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Have you thought about using Bach Rescue Remedy ? Both for yourselves and the cats ! There is one specially formulated for cats and dogs.

https://www.rescueremedy.com/en-us/explore/faqs/can-i-give-rescue-products-to-animals/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have you thought about using Bach Rescue Remedy ? Both for yourselves and the cats ! There is one specially formulated for cats and dogs.
> 
> https://www.rescueremedy.com/en-us/explore/faqs/can-i-give-rescue-products-to-animals/


Personally I'd go for a stiff gin or whisky.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So... We are not back there yet but everything is much calmer this morning I think I was just on an emotional come down yesterday evening (unsurprisingly!!!). 

We have been to the vets, CK got a clear bill of health. The words were he doesn't seem like a cat who has been stuck up a tree for 6 days. His sneezing has stopped, his eyes seem clearer now and other than a bit of diarrhea things are on the up (and the poos have firmed up too). His heart and lungs sounded fine, no sign of any injuries to legs or anything. Vet was unable to take his temperature... Which tbh no vet has ever managed with CK :-D

Recommended in terms of family relationships to up resources so that everyone has even more than normal, to try and keep them together as much as possible (unless things escalate) and that they think (like everyone here has said) that things will settle back down. But obviously if things don't we can go back again. 

We have a follow up appointment on Friday to check he is putting weight back on. 

But it all looks good.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news, glad CK is OK and things seem more positive and calmer. Hope your hubby is feeling less stressed today too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good news, CK is on the mean after his ummmmm little outing 

Shock will catch up with you B so take care of yourself and hubby too x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's wonderful news about CK and that there's no ill effects from last week. Phew!

Knowing the Tonks are all in good health I think the sooner you get back to your usual routine with them the better. I've never been one to do slow intros as I really believe it prolongs the problem. Giving them all more resources though is a good idea and letting them have plenty of space to get away I do agree with. I don't think it will be long before he's smelling of you again - the only real difference between him and the rest will be an outdoor smell - thankfully no cats or vets or other home...

Cats love routine so try to act as normal as possible and do the things you did before he went missing. The more normal you behave the less they will feel there's an issue. 

I do advocate Pet Remedy diffusers as you know lol but I also rate Feliway Optimum or Friends (not the regular) 

Everything crossed it will all resolve asap xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

So pleased to hear that the vet has given CK the all clear - hopefully the "stranger in the camp" issue with the other Tonks will settle down soon and all will be peace and harmony again
(Wonder if CK has been telling the others about his "adventure" and now they're all jealous and want to have one too !!)


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad things are calming down again. Cats are scent driven much more than we realise. They recognise certain features but if the scent is not right then they just don't recognise even their best mate!! They also forget very quickly. Just 48hrs can be enough to break the connection, particularly if the scent is changed in that time (such as due to being at the vets). However things usually settle down very quickly once the scent is restored.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Great news! I’m so glad that CK has been given a clean bill of health and that everything is calmer today. Great ide to increase resources. I also agree with trying to behave as normal as possible and re-establish routines.

I’m currently having a minor version of events with Mosi and Kito who are back from a week in a cattery. They are fine with each other and I am trying to act normal. But Mosi is being extra clingy whilst I’m back at work (working from home) and having an “is it worth having a week off when you come back to all this work..” moment. He keeps trying to get onto my lap but I can’t focus on work with him up there so he’s getting upset that I won’t let him up. Aaarrghh!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> That's wonderful news about CK and that there's no ill effects from last week. Phew!
> 
> Knowing the Tonks are all in good health I think the sooner you get back to your usual routine with them the better. I've never been one to do slow intros as I really believe it prolongs the problem. Giving them all more resources though is a good idea and letting them have plenty of space to get away I do agree with. I don't think it will be long before he's smelling of you again - the only real difference between him and the rest will be an outdoor smell - thankfully no cats or vets or other home...
> 
> ...


We've never really got on with feliway despite using it religiously at one point. Tho I think the targeted spray works better. We have pet remedy coming, never used their diffusers before so I will be interested to see if they have more impact!

Just about to go on a vet recommended shopping spree


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> We have pet remedy coming, never used their diffusers before so I will be interested to see if they have more impact!
> 
> Just about to go on a vet recommended shopping spree


Yes I am not such a great fan of Feliway either though I do think the Friends one is ok.

Pet Remedy diffusers work great on humans too (I have one in the bedroom and by the sofa) sorely tempted to put one in my Mum's room and Aunty's room for when they come at Christmas :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Yes I am not such a great fan of Feliway either though I do think the Friends one is ok.
> 
> Pet Remedy diffusers work great on humans too (I have one in the bedroom and by the sofa) sorely tempted to put one in my Mum's room and Aunty's room for when they come at Christmas :Hilarious


Maybe that's why I ended up feeling more relaxed this morning I totally covered the lounge in beaphar room spray last night 

Anyway, as you can all see. Ted is still a bit angsty around CK. This I'm sure is a result of Ted having his pet remedy bandana on.










I think I've managed to find all the places that got marked yesterday. Darcy has a super tuned nose and walks into a room and over to where there is pee.

Will also run a sweep with UV.

Mostly the marking has stopped I think. And waffles seems to be far far less on edge - tho jammy definitely still seems to think this is all Waffles' fault!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so glad that things have improved, B. I hope things are less stressful for the two legs as well now there's an improvement in feline relations. We have a couple of Pet Remedy diffusers, I barely notice the smell except for when I plug a new one in.

@huckybuck I reckon it's worth a try...I must remember if my mother ever comes down!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Pet Remedy diffusers work great on humans too (I have one in the bedroom and by the sofa) sorely tempted to put one in my Mum's room and Aunty's room for when they come at Christmas :Hilarious


They knock my husband out cold! It's just a shame they smell like sweaty feet.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

More cuddles...









And sad to say... His whiskers are coming off...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> They knock my husband out cold! It's just a shame they smell like sweaty feet.


Oh no. Just when I was thinking about getting one for a more relaxed atmosphere. Are they really that pongy?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> More cuddles...
> View attachment 478182
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the price of going AWOL then?
It's lovely to see them cuddling again. What a roller coaster this last week has been. Looking at that photo I'm sure harmony will be restored soon.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

What a lovely photo! I think harmony will be restored fairly soon.

Mosi and Kito have some valerian toys and they make the room really stinky. The individual toys just smell a bit pongy but somehow they make the room smell like sweaty socks. I always worry that any visitors will think the room smells unclean and not aired when it’s just the valerian.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Is that the price of going AWOL then?
> It's lovely to see them cuddling again. What a roller coaster this last week has been. Looking at that photo I'm sure harmony will be restored soon.


I think so! Ted always shortens the whiskers of any kittens and carries on till they are about a year old. I'm sure he is a grandma tonk in disguise tbh :-D

Maybe he needs a little knitted shawl and a rocking chair


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another very welcome update from Tonk Towers  . So pleased to read that all seems well with CK after his little camping expedition and that things are slowly returning to normal between the residents .
Loving the pics they show just how well they are doing x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Waffles… I sympathise, it’s always the youngest sibling that gets the blame :Hilarious

I’m confident that all the hard work and dedication they are getting harmony will soon reign again. 

Good to hear he got a clean bill fo health from the vets

And that shopping spree… just for the essentials… I mean you may as well make any delivery costs worthwhile


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> What a lovely photo! I think harmony will be restored fairly soon.
> 
> Mosi and Kito have some valerian toys and they make the room really stinky. The individual toys just smell a bit pongy but somehow they make the room smell like sweaty socks. I always worry that any visitors will think the room smells unclean and not aired when it's just the valerian.


The last valerian toys I had delivered, my postman made me swear I'd never get any more


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So happy CK is doing well and Ted is looking after him.

I am sure your poor OH also needs lots of cuddles… 
Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Pet Remedy diffusers work great on humans too (I have one in the bedroom and by the sofa) sorely tempted to put one in my Mum's room and Aunty's room for when they come at Christmas :Hilarious


Go on, I dare you. You can report back the results afterwards 



Cully said:


> Oh no. Just when I was thinking about getting one for a more relaxed atmosphere. Are they really that pongy?


I could smell the one I had on the landing, and it is a bit of a distinctive smell. You'll either not be able to smell it at all or will notice an odour, but it's worth giving a go to see which camp you fall into.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Just wanted to pop in and say I’m still celebrating on the fabulous CK rescue from that tree and Willow and Charlie are sending their happy vibes to all the Tonks and both and your OH, hoping everything settles down and gets back to normal very shortly


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> Go on, I dare you. You can report back the results afterwards
> 
> I could smell the one I had on the landing, and it is a bit of a distinctive smell. You'll either not be able to smell it at all or will notice an odour, but it's worth giving a go to see which camp you fall into.


OH nose blind, me oh my gosh it's rancid but 2 pet remedy diffuser we are using and I think I don't notice the smell. However, no longer helps me sleep!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Happiness right here


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and already putting weight back on! He was 3.03 when he came back and now... 3.14 kg! He'll be back at normal weight in no time


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> Go on, I dare you. You can report back the results afterwards
> 
> I could smell the one I had on the landing, and it is a bit of a distinctive smell. You'll either not be able to smell it at all or will notice an odour, but it's worth giving a go to see which camp you fall into.


Well if it's anything like the valerian cat toys I have I'll give it a miss. Regular callers have only _just_ given up saying, "what _is_ that smell?"


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Happiness right here
> View attachment 478205


I wonder what he's dreaming about? Maybe his chat with a friendly squirrel about the easiest way to get down a tree.
How do you get him to sit on the scales? I have to use the weigh me then weigh us together method.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Oh and already putting weight back on! He was 3.03 when he came back and now... 3.14 kg! He'll be back at normal weight in no time
> 
> View attachment 478206


So glad for you,and CK himself. He must feel better having and knowing he's getting fed.

On a different note we have those scales!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There are a couple of HBs who would absolutely NOT share the sofa lol!!! Lovely to hear about the progress..


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Great update!!!
Good news all around x
CK eating well and Tonk gang gets reunited.
OH had a good sleep…
More photos please!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel like this thread might come to an end soon... With good and happy reasons. But until then......
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
....
Tabby tonk pile!!!










(How teeny are they making CK look :Cat


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> I feel like this thread might come to an end soon... With good and happy reasons. But until then......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ...


So happy for you all!!!!

This thread will have long life because we will have to celebrate all anniversaries with lots of photos, party stuff and candles - St Anthony, St Gertrude and St Francis as our guests of honour!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I feel like this thread might come to an end soon... With good and happy reasons. But until then......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ...


That's the perfect result :Cat


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Psygon said:


> I feel like this thread might come to an end soon... With good and happy reasons. But until then......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ...


Oh that is such a sweet photo! Looks like Ted and Darcy are his mum and dad and CK is their little baby :Cat


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

You can’t beat a bundle of beautiful Tabby Tonks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> *I feel like this thread might come to an end soon*... With good and happy reasons. But until then......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ...


As the saying goes .....All good things must come to an end .......but in this case the end is just the happy result of a horrible week .

I love the Tonk pile 

CK ....all good things come in small packages


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lovely photo, you can't get much better than that


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This is what bonding over high value toys looks like. I mean cardboard boxes :-D


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> This is what bonding over high value toys looks like. I mean cardboard boxes :-D
> 
> View attachment 478227


they look pleased that you placed so many orders


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It is never too many boxes :Cat:Cat:Cat

Tonk gang must be so pleased that you are around and not outdoors day and night…


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> This is what bonding over high value toys looks like. I mean cardboard boxes :-D
> 
> View attachment 478227


Ivy is broken..she's not keen on boxes, the laundry basket, searching under the bed and a corner in my youngest son bedroom is more her thing. I was mortified that is what she's like!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so glad that everything worked out in the end. It must have been the most distressing time


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

You are clearly a couple of boxes short there!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely photos of Tonks reunited. What a week you've had!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Ivy is broken..she's not keen on boxes, the laundry basket, searching under the bed and a corner in my youngest son bedroom is more her thing. I was mortified that is what she's like!


the laundry basket is a favourite of Kito's. It's a wicker basket which he almost destroyed when he was a kitten and is still not replaced. He loves to remove the lid and climb inside.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That photo is brilliant, so happy to see the gang friends again, as if nothing had ever happened, cats hey


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> That photo is brilliant, so happy to see the gang friends again, as if nothing had ever happened, cats hey


We're not 100% there, but things are definitely better. And with CK's strength coming back he's back to trying to be boisterous. Which is a bit scary to watch when he's jumping on Ted as Ted is just soooo much bigger!!

It is just amazing having him back. Keep just looking at them all and smiling.

I'm sure that will pass the next time one of them throws up on the cream rug


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's great things are getting back to normal. Soon it will all be like a bad dream. Love them in their boxes


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I bet CK thinks he's well 'ard after a week as an adventurepuss forest cat. No wonder he's getting boisterous!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! That's so true @Emmasian  He will be all, "Look at me, I'm a Wild Adventurepuss Forest Cat, I've been in the Outside World and you won't believe the things I've seen and done to get back to you all. I even managed to get all the non-believers on PF to chant to saints, so I'm adding mind control and suggestion to my list of Cat Skills"


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We have been taking little thank you cards and gifts to the neighbours who gave up time to help us last week (and treats for pets too!).

I'd would send everyone on here a card too if I had enough envelopes and everyone's addresses!!!

I used one of the autumn pictures I took as thought it showed off CK as the little forest cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> We have been taking little thank you cards and gifts to the neighbours who gave up time to help us last week (and treats for pets too!).
> 
> I'd would send everyone on here a card too if I had enough envelopes and everyone's addresses!!!
> 
> ...


Those cards are just beautiful!!!! What a lovely idea.

Did you design them yourself?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Aw that card is lovely. And so nice to see everyone almost back to normal. It's not a week any of us will forget in a hurry. Phew!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Those cards are just beautiful!!!! What a lovely idea.
> 
> Did you design them yourself?


Yeah, I did a little autumn photo shoot a little while ago, and this was my favourite CK pic.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I must say CK is a trooper and must have learnt a few tricks out there!
Imagine stories he might tell the others!
Fighting off the foxes, owls, buzzards… Living off bush meat (grasshopper, flies and maybe a mouse)…. Seeing cat trees that reach the sky!
Meeting a saint or two?

Actually it is a good movie story…
Or a novel…


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> I must say CK is a trooper and must have learnt a few tricks out there!
> Imagine stories he might tell the others!
> Fighting off the foxes, owls, buzzards… Living off bush meat (grasshopper, flies and maybe a mouse)…. Seeing cat trees that reach the sky!
> Meeting a saint or two?
> ...


Hehe I have thought that CK the adventure cat' might make a good story :-D


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Hehe I have thought that CK the adventure cat' might make a good story :-D


It would and you can illustrate it with photos from the search area and maybe some of posts? Plus the beautiful photos of CK back in the fold (and grandma Ted).
It would be a great story and very helpful for those who lost their pet - what to do!
I posted a link to this thread for someone who lost a lovely Persian cat Simba in Gibraltar.
The most important is perseverance!!!
To do everything that can be done- on repeat (and pray too)…
Very lucky CK to have such devoted slaves.
Such loving grandma Ted and the Tonk gang…


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Omg I am awfully late to the party but I am so so happy to read your update, what a massive relief that he is home where he belongs.
My darling Pasha (rip) went missing for nearly a week - hubby found him up a massive tree overhanging a little quarry. There was no way he could have made it down on his own and was so relieved to be rescued!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Hehe I have thought that CK the adventure cat' might make a good story :-D


There we are then. Your next project over the cold winter months. Can't complain about lack of material!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cully said:


> There we are then. Your next project over the cold winter months. Can't complain about lack of material!!


That is so true


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> Omg I am awfully late to the party but I am so so happy to read your update, what a massive relief that he is home where he belongs.
> My darling Pasha (rip) went missing for nearly a week - hubby found him up a massive tree overhanging a little quarry. There was no way he could have made it down on his own and was so relieved to be rescued!


Being stuck up trees definitely seems to be a thing for lost cats! Daft little things!

I've been linked to this charity in America: https://www.canopycatrescue.com/ it's amazing they have a rescue dedicated to saving cats from trees (they have some very tall trees!!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> There we are then. Your next project over the cold winter months. Can't complain about lack of material!!


I have a more pressing project called Secret Santa


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I have a more pressing project called Secret Santa


New Year project then


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think CK is eating like a trooper...

3.29 - 3.31kg this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh good boy CK, excellent weight gain little man!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a good news indeed!!!
Soon he will be back to his weight and some more!!!
Looks very well too!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think... He's pretty much back to his normal quirky gorgeous self :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I think... He's pretty much back to his normal quirky gorgeous self :Cat
> 
> View attachment 478296
> View attachment 478297


Oh my word, CK you are just sooooo handsome!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I think... He's pretty much back to his normal quirky gorgeous self :Cat
> 
> View attachment 478296
> View attachment 478297


Precious x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Gorgeous! So pleased CK is well and that harmony is well on the way to being restored


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> I think... He's pretty much back to his normal quirky gorgeous self :Cat
> 
> View attachment 478296
> View attachment 478297


He looks much more mysterious now…
He knows things…he took a walk on a Wild Side…:Cat


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh CK - you handsome devil!

I’m sure the stories he’s telling the others Tonks (autocorrect tried to change that to Tony’s!) are getting bigger by the minute. By now he’ll have fought off bears and tigers and lions, brought down a bison and that tree? He deliberately went up it to survey his kingdom and could have got down any time he wanted.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

urbantigers said:


> Oh CK - you handsome devil!
> 
> I'm sure the stories he's telling the others Tonks (autocorrect tried to change that to Tony's!) are getting bigger by the minute. By now he'll have fought off bears and tigers and lions, brought down a bison and that tree? He deliberately went up it to survey his kingdom and could have got down any time he wanted.


By surviving on his own for so long he is a Supercat!!!
Move on Bear Gryll … SuperTonk is in town!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just the breakfast duo hanging out with the little man (for the first time since he came home!!!!!).

So couple of things here .. 1. Jammy and Waffles while still not perfect are on the road to recovery. 2. CK has his jacket on as he was at the vet this afternoon and since his poo isn't fully firm they suggested we worm him and then if poo still doesn't improve go for tests next week. The jacket is protecting where he was spot on wormed from girly licks.

Oh and in everything else CK checked out fine. Very happy with his weight gain and how alert and happy he seemed at the vets!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely photo.

Come on little man, let’s have a nice firm poop, there’s a good boy x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It's so nice to see them together (almost) like nothing ever happened.
Well done CK, a good report from your vet. Just need to get 10/10 for poop performance now.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful photos and so good to know everything is heading in the right direction.

I was desperate to say to you, to look up into trees, as my Tessy got stuck in one on the green in the middle of my road and I had to get a ladder out at midnight. She wasn’t wearing a collar. Also I know of cats that had been stuck up in trees for days, caught by their collars, one ended up with a mouth injury, requiring an operation and another eventually fell which cost him a leg.

Twice when I mentioned looking up trees for lost cats on this forum, I was accused of scare mongering. I thought when I mentioned it, that if the end result was finding a lost cat (up a tree), then surely it was worth it. But this time I stayed quiet. It just shows how we all think differently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just popping in to check up on little man’s output…hoping all is back to normal and you’ll be able to avoid a trip to the You Know Where. 

Hope all is good


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to check up on little man's output…hoping all is back to normal and you'll be able to avoid a trip to the You Know Where.
> 
> Hope all is good


Heh, I was going to post earlier and got sidetracked.

CK used the litter tray while I was brushing my teeth this morning. He then had a very over enthusiastic session of burying and kicked his poo over the bathroom floor. It landed with a thump and a roll as it was firmed up and no sign of any loose poo at all


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yay for poop vibes


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Just saw that he has been found and he's ok! Awesome news! <3 <3<3. 
Your relentless efforts to look for him paid off in the end. So pleased for you!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

CK’s Big Adventure will go down in pf history as one of the major events of our time.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I can't wait for the animated storybook to be released


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

urbantigers said:


> CK's Big Adventure will go down in pf history as one of the major events of our time.


It will! :Happy


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hurrah for the firm poop!!!

It deserves a book and a movie …( not the poop, the story of CK … poop can be for the little clip after the movie they tend to have ).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Apologies for the slight thread resurecction.

I was in a meeting on Thursday with someone at work who knew all about CK's adventure as I got in touch with him as he climbs and thought he could help get CK out the tree. Anyway, he said to me "if you haven't made a christmas card yet I think you should do one with CK at the top of the tree"

Now.. I'm sure some here may remember I have on the past got a bit obsessed with making xmas cards. And I had already done about a squillion designs for this year, but not had any printed... and I was kicking myself I hadn't thought of it. Anyway, I rectified that yesterday and ditched all my other card ideas! 

I will be getting these printed 










Oh and then I went a bit OTT and just bought myself these:


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Fabulous!

I love it, it’s great… amazing


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Brilliant :Cat:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

OMG @Psygon they are too cute for words


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonderful! I love the sweatshrt!
You should approach Disney and offer them film rights to the story!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are superb, love CK in the tree, very clever


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Gorgeous @Psygon, well done.

CK up the tree and the others waiting below for his presents, oh I mean *presence *:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I really do wish I had thought of it myself such an obvious idea. But I love how it turned out. I can't wait to get my jumper and mug. And I got my husband a t-shirt in the end too :-D


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Colours are purr fect .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Apologies for the slight thread resurecction.
> 
> I was in a meeting on Thursday with someone at work who knew all about CK's adventure as I got in touch with him as he climbs and thought he could help get CK out the tree. Anyway, he said to me "if you haven't made a christmas card yet I think you should do one with CK at the top of the tree"
> 
> ...


Fantastic!!! You really should go on making those!!!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

That’s a brilliant idea! I suspect that CK only went missing in order to give you inspiration for the Christmas card


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Loooove it, CKs little face poking out from the top put a little smile on my face this morning


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Wow, how special are those.
Definitely worth a film. I mean, The Incredible Journey must have started with something similar.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Apologies for the slight thread resurecction.
> 
> I was in a meeting on Thursday with someone at work who knew all about CK's adventure as I got in touch with him as he climbs and thought he could help get CK out the tree. Anyway, he said to me "if you haven't made a christmas card yet I think you should do one with CK at the top of the tree"
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant! You could definitely market those


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Absolutely brilliant! You could definitely market those


If anyone here wants to buy one (though I haven't figured out where to get my cards printed yet) ... I'm happy to place an order for it  A little piece of CK memorabilia!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Omg you're just so clever!! Seriously they are so cute, you would be flooded with orders I'm sure. Bespoke designs are amazing! My step daughter is flat out with a business doing lettering and custom clothing, I'm so envious of you creative people!! x


----------

